# Авиация > Фото-Видео >  Авиапамятники

## Донатас

Рублевский летчик: http://avia-gorizont.livejournal.com/1669.html

Памятники в Монино: http://avia-gorizont.livejournal.com/2902.html

----------


## F378

хороший ресурс 

http://aviamonuments.ru/

----------


## Донатас

> хороший ресурс 
> 
> http://aviamonuments.ru/


Знаю, отличный!

----------


## Mig

Вот здесь тоже совсем НЕ мало фото:

http://www.airforce.ru/memorial/index.htm

----------


## aпм-90

Где это,АН-24 на берегу реки?

----------


## Fencer

> Где это,АН-24 на берегу реки?


Может быть вот этот ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация ?

----------


## Avia M

12 июля 2017 г., Фондом легенд авиации на проект мемориального комплекса, включающего в себя музей самолета Ту-144 под открытым небом и музей авиаконструктора Андрея Туполева собрано порядка 5 млн рублей. Об этом в интервью официальному порталу правительства Московской области заявил глава городского округа Жуковский Андрей Войтюк. 

«Средства направлены на приведение в порядок самого воздушного судна - Ту-144 (модель 114). Мы обратились к заместителю председателя правительства РФ Дмитрию Рогозину с просьбой поддержать проведение мероприятий по сохранению памяти об этом воздушном судне. На те деньги, которые собраны, также разработана документация. Инженеры все просчитали, и уже понятно, как доставить самолет. С его покраской поможет «Объединенная авиастроительная корпорация», думаю, это произойдет после МАКСа. И уже потом начнем готовить бетонные опоры под установку. Затем по мере сил и средств будем заниматься устройством музейного павильона», - рассказал г-н Войтюк.

https://ria.ru/mo/20170712/1498358268.html

----------


## алтын

> Бутурлиновский музей военной техники под открытым небом пополнился еще одним экспонатом – фронтовым бомбардировщиком СУ-24. Самолёт доставили в город с Морозовского аэродрома Ростовской области.
> 
> Чтобы довезти крылатую машину до Бутурлиновки, её предварительно разобрали на части. Фюзеляж, два крыла, носовую и хвостовую части, бензобаки и другое оборудование привезли на двух трайлерах. Теперь сотрудники воинской части придают «сушке» прежний вид, монтируют с помощью подъёмного крана.
> 
> 
> 
> Самолет СУ-24 был принят на вооружение в 75-ом году и предназначен для нанесения ракетно-бомбовых ударов в простых и сложных метеоусловиях. Эти машины одно время дислоцировались на Бутурлиновском военном аэродроме. Прежде, чем стать музейным экспонатом, вся боевая техника проходит процедуру демилитаризации, то есть с нее снимается все вооружение. Этот самолет был списан в 2013 году и теперь станет украшением города.
> 
> Кстати, в Бутурлиновке это будет уже третий памятник крылатой машине. А в ближайшее время музейная экспозиция пополнится пушками, гаубицей и реактивной системой залпового огня «Град».
> ...


Новости Воронежа и Воронежской области – Самолет СУ-24 привезли в Воронежскую область с Морозовского аэродрома – Вести Воронеж

----------


## алтын



----------


## Казанец

А у нас Бэкфайры паркуются где хотят:

----------


## OKA

"Установка противолодочного самолета Ту-142М в музее авиации штата Андхра-Прадеш в Индии 

   

Фото (с) пользователь социальной сети twitter @writetake

8 апреля 2017 года на военно-морской базе "Дега" состоялась церемония передачи во вновь создаваемый музей авиации штата Андхра-Прадеш, одного из снятых с вооружения индийских ВМС противолодочных самолетов Ту-142М. Как видно по фото, установка самолета на экспозицию идет полным ходом."

Установка противолодочного самолета Ту-142М в музее авиации штата Андхра-Прадеш в Индии: dambiev

----------


## Gefest83

Всем доброго времени суток, задался я таким вопросом про авиапамятники самолётов, а именно про их установку. В авиагарнизонах в основном стоят на постаментах самолёты, которые ранее в Советские годы были на вооружениях в полках, ну например МиГ-19 в Мончегорске поставили где-то в годах 70-х, ОДНАКО, по каким именно причинам, после разгона 174 ГвИАП, один из МиГ-31 полка оказался в г. Полярный мне не понятно, причём тут г. Полярный, где подлодки? (Сафоново не считается, т.к. там музей). Почему нельзя было установить хоть один из "распиленных" самолётов в том же самом городке (пос.27 км)? Также "распилили" в настоящее время 25-е, тоже почему нельзя было где-нибудь поставить? Ну, в самом городе ставить это скорее всего согласование вопросов с администрацией и руководством полка (вероятнее всего через МинОбороны), ну можно же хоть как-то военным между собой договорится, мол планёры уже на списание, может хоть один оставим на память, так нет - "пилят"... Ну и в заключение можно упомянуть про Привдинский МиГ-17 - 786 ИАП, который как говорят, после зачитки приказа о расформировании упал с постамента, его в последствии восстановили, но крайние самолёты были МиГ-31 и МиГ-25 ПУ, можно было бы и один из "списаных" поставить, в Архангельской губернии стоят же 31-ий и 25ПУ... Ну как-то так. С Уважением ко Всем.

----------


## Avia M

> задался я таким вопросом про авиапамятники самолётов, а именно про их установку.


Полагаю вопрос риторический.
Всё упирается в так называемые деньги, плюс инициатива. Как правило второе при отсутствии первого, приводит к описываемой Вами ситуации.
Ещё вариант, дозвониться до Президента...

----------


## Gefest83

> Полагаю вопрос риторический.
> Всё упирается в так называемые деньги, плюс инициатива. Как правило второе при отсутствии первого, приводит к описываемой Вами ситуации.
> Ещё вариант, дозвониться до Президента...


Угу, тов. Вова Всё прям примет к сведению, а вот насчёт инициативы, можно сделать вывод, что не то нынче поколение... (Один в поле не воин(((

----------


## Avia M

> не то нынче поколение...


Вы об этом?...

----------


## Gefest83

> Вы об этом?...


И про это тоже(((

----------


## Nazar

Сегодня снял в Лебяжьем. что под Питером..

----------


## Fencer

Таллинский авиаполк проведёт День открытых дверей https://kms.city/notice/air-regiment.html
Су-15

----------


## Fencer

Таллинский авиаполк проведёт День открытых дверей https://kms.city/notice/air-regiment.html
Су-27П

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Карабах. н.п. Мец Тагер (Мец Таглар).Подпись под фото.



> Airplane near Mets Tagher school




он же.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Подпись к фото:



> Су-15 , стоит на постаменте во дворе бывшего комиссариата городка Терджола, что в двухстах километрах от Тбилиси

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Марнеули

----------


## FLOGGER

Интересные самолеты. Спасибо.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> Интересные самолеты. Спасибо.


Это далеко не всё:)
Туркмения.Где точно не знаю,подозреваю что Мары?

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Грузия.Самтредский муниципалитет. Подпись к фото:



> WWII Memorial, village Bashi

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> Марнеули


Интересно.Это не он стоит?

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Грузия.Сенаки. Подпись к фото:



> МиГ-19 стоит там, где по всей вероятности в советское время располагался военный городок.


Сенаки.МиГ-19 стоит там, где по всей вероятности в сов
Сенаки.МиГ-19 стоит там, где по всей вероятности в сов
Сенаки.МиГ-19 стоит там, где по всей вероятности в сов
Сенаки.МиГ-19 стоит там, где по всей вероятности в сов
Сенаки.МиГ-19 стоит там, где по всей вероятности в сов

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Про этого я вообще никогда не слышал. Подпись под фото:



> Азербайджан Шемаха

----------


## FLOGGER

> Интересно.Это не он стоит?


Так трудно сказать. Это ПФ, он с пушками, памятник без пушек. Но их могли снять, а ложементы под стволы зашить. А памятник может быть и ПФУ, тогда могли зашить (заглушить) места установки пилонов. А б\н да, один и тот же.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> Так трудно сказать. Это ПФ, он с пушками, памятник без пушек. Но их могли снять, а ложементы под стволы зашить. А памятник может быть и ПФУ, тогда могли зашить (заглушить) места установки пилонов. А б\н да, один и тот же.


Он всегда 10-кой был-при СССР то же.

Попробую поискать хорошие фото тех времен.
Еще одно фото.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

То же памятник.Скорее надгробие. Могила Д.Майсурадзе. Ми-24Д №02.БН,скорее всего,от балды.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Он всегда 10-кой был-при СССР то же.


Самолет, кстати, неплохо сохранился, что бывает нечасто. Неплохо было бы увидеть толковый отсъем этого самолета, т. к. ПФ(ПФУ) не такая уж частая птица была.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> Самолет, кстати, неплохо сохранился, что бывает нечасто. Неплохо было бы увидеть толковый отсъем этого самолета, т. к. ПФ(ПФУ) не такая уж частая птица была.


Там не разрешают снимать.
Азербайджанский Ми-24В №01К.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Памятник «Самолет МиГ-17ПФ» был установлен 8 сентября 1973 года, в честь 30-летия освобождения перед домом пионеров, в городе Краматорск Донецкой области. Архитектор памятника В. Е. Роговец.
Находится: Донецкая область, г. Краматорск, на пересечении улиц Парковая и XIX партсъезда, перед домом пионеров.

----------


## Mig

> Памятник «Самолет МиГ-17ПФ» был установлен 8 сентября 1973 года, в честь 30-летия освобождения перед домом пионеров, в городе Краматорск Донецкой области. Архитектор памятника В. Е. Роговец.
> Находится: Донецкая область, г. Краматорск, на пересечении улиц Парковая и XIX партсъезда, перед домом пионеров.


Этот МиГ-17ПФ до сих пор несет звезды? Или там уже трезубец  нарисован?! Наверное, МиГ-17 ПФ до сих пор стоят на вооружении украинских ВВС....

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> Этот МиГ-17ПФ до сих пор несет звезды? Или там уже трезубец  нарисован?! Наверное, МиГ-17 ПФ до сих пор стоят на вооружении украинских ВВС....


Краматорчанам предлагают разукрасить Самолет
Соответствующее обращение появилось на Едином сайте петиций

В петиции говорится:

«Дома и остановки в городе украшают рисунками, цитатами, вносят элементы красок в преобладающую серость.

Возле ЦВР стоит самолёт – невзрачный, с плохими ассоциациями после всего, что было в нашем городе. Этот “элемент” прошлого нужно преобразить: разукрасить его и пьедестал яркими красками – в тон детских фантазий и радости.»

Поддерживают ли эту идею жители города станет ясно в течении месяца за которые петиция должна набрать 250 голосов чтобы исполком взялся за ее рассмотрение.

Источник: Kramatorsk Post
29.06.17 
Краматорчанам предлагают разукрасить Самолет

----------


## FLOGGER

> Возле ЦВР стоит самолёт – невзрачный, с плохими ассоциациями после всего, что было в нашем городе. Этот “элемент” прошлого нужно преобразить: разукрасить его и пьедестал яркими красками – в тон детских фантазий и радости.»


Ну да, сразу вспоминается поговорка "Когда кобелю делать нечего, он ... ..." Да и насчет "ассоциаций" интересно было бы поподробней. Неужели ВВС СССР на МИГ-17 обстреливали Краматорск?!

----------


## Avia M

> 12 июля 2017 г., Фондом легенд авиации на проект мемориального комплекса, включающего в себя музей самолета Ту-144 под открытым небом и музей авиаконструктора Андрея Туполева собрано порядка 5 млн рублей.




Добавим, что мемориал планировалось открыть ещё в 2016 году, но тогда это сделать не удалось и открытие перенесли на 2017 год. Теперь же, судя по заявлению главы города Жуковского Андрея Войтюка, открытие мемориала возможно и вовсе перенесётся на неопределенный срок, поскольку на текущий момент собрано лишь 10% от требуемых на реализацию проекта средств.

Подробности: https://regnum.ru/news/2324366.html

----------


## FLOGGER

Ну да, а у гос-ва, конечно, денег на это нет. На что другое есть, а на Туполева нет.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Нашел еще один памятник.Город Газах,Азербайджан.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> ." Да и насчет "ассоциаций" интересно было бы поподробней. Неужели ВВС СССР на МИГ-17 обстреливали Краматорск?!


Если вопрос ко мне-отвечу.Коммунистическая идеология для властьимущих на всей территории СССР,повторюсь на всей территории, враг первоочередной и самый страшный, отсюда и стремление уничтожить всё что с ней связано.Где то работают "топорно" как на Украине,где то более тонко,как в РФ например,но однозначно все с ней ведут борьбу.Правда,на той же Украине например, что то стали подозревать:
«Декоммунизация не уничтожила спроса на коммунистическую идеологию классовой ненависти, — признал президент _(Порошенко)_. — Более того, этот спрос объективно усилился вследствие социально-экономического кризиса и углубления расслоения между богатыми и бедными».
Потихоньку доходит.
А что до памятника в Краматорске это так,инициатива на местах.

----------


## Fencer

В Жуковском состоялось открытие архитектурного комплекса «Создатели авиации России»

----------


## FLOGGER

> Если вопрос ко мне-отвечу.


Нет, это был не к вам вопрос. Да и  не о том, о чем вы написали.

----------


## Fencer

В 2016 году установлен в Новом Уренгое

----------


## Fencer

Устанавливается в Кумертау

----------


## stream

> Устанавливается в Кумертау


Су-24 МР_0415324_44белый
парк "Взлётный", северо-запад Кумертау

----------


## Евгений

КБ Сухого. 1 выпущенный в Новосибе Су-15.

----------


## Avia M

Бологое...

https://vk.com/video-109398975_456243234

----------


## OKA

МиГ-17 в г. Братск .

----------


## OKA

Фото и видео МиГ-23Б в Ангарске :

  

Ещё :

https://vk.com/mig23_angarsk 

https://ok.ru/group/52286037426258/a...List_openAlbum

----------


## Avia M

Фото ещё нет, но отметить стоит...




> в 2016-м передали организации в безвозмездное пользование два планера – СУ -27 и *МИГ-25*. Первый будет установлен на въезде в город, второй – на трассе М-10 в Выползово – там, где похоронены военные лётчики, герои Великой Отечественной. Проект одобрил местный совет депутатов и комиссия по установке памятников.

----------


## maximprikhodko

Сделал большой фоторепортаж по памятнику МиГ-15Рбис в Батайске: Памятник самолету МиГ-15 в Батайске | Techtraveling.ru

----------


## Avia M

2016. Старый Оскол. МиГ-23. 

https://youtu.be/xyKqHbazCzE
На въезде в Старый Оскол установили истребитель «МиГ-23 МЛД»

----------


## OKA

@zawad_ahmed - [ 7 of 12 ] One mighty fighter. . . . #c... | Picbear

@rafatkhan11 - #F6 #warplane #vintage #BangladeshAirfo... | Picbear

Бангладеш. F-6 (МиГ-19) .

----------


## Avia M

Всякие важны...

----------


## Avia M

Накануне в Казани легендарный самолет Ту-144, установленный возле КНИТУ-КАИ, «подсветили».
Подсветка самолета имеет девять режимов: два штатных и семь динамических. Динамическая подсветка сочетает зеленый, голубой и белый цвета. Так создается имитация полета самолета, проходящего сквозь тучи, голубое небо или над облаками... 

В Казани легендарный самолет Ту-144, установленный возле КНИТУ-КАИ, «подсветили» / Новости Казани. Авто новости Казани. Новости бизнеса в Казани

----------


## OKA

> Накануне в Казани легендарный самолет Ту-144, установленный возле КНИТУ-КАИ, «подсветили».
> Подсветка самолета имеет девять режимов: два штатных и семь динамических. Динамическая подсветка сочетает зеленый, голубой и белый цвета. Так создается имитация полета самолета, проходящего сквозь тучи, голубое небо или над облаками... 
> 
> В Казани легендарный самолет Ту-144, установленный возле КНИТУ-КАИ, «подсветили» / Новости Казани. Авто новости Казани. Новости бизнеса в Казани


Это хорошая новость! ))

О, так его перевезли, он жэж где-то на задворках раньше стоял..

https://inkazan.ru/news/city/15-04-2...-fotoreportazh

Вот :

https://inkazan.ru/news/city/19-10-2...a-3-mln-rubley

Насчёт музея круглогодичного- х.з. , может не выдержать "наплыва" )) , а вот "дни открытых люков" , наверное, нормально))

----------


## Avia M

> Это хорошая новость! ))О, так его перевезли, он жэж где-то на задворках раньше стоял..


 https://russianplanes.net/id224558

----------


## Avia M

МиГ-25ПУ на постаменте при въезде в Щучин.

----------


## OKA

"Памятник МиГ-17 на территории военного городка Свободный-21 в Амурской области, 90-е годы. Фото из архива Петра Захарова"

https://vk.com/aviahistory?z=photo-8...32498_00%2Frev

Познавательный сайт :

https://vk.com/aviahistory

----------


## Avia M

В окрестностях Кубинки.

----------


## Avia M

В Балашихе.

----------


## OKA

"МиГ-17. Станица Старовеличковская.

Этот памятник установлен в между станиц Старовеличковской и Калининской, вдоль трассы ведущей из Тимашевска в Славянск на Кубани..."

https://sverdlovskavia.livejournal.com/96993.html

----------


## Avia M

Из Кубинки "исчезла" ещё пара МиГ-23 (боевой и "спарка"). Ожидаем прибавление в стане памятников...

----------


## OKA

"Модель учебно-тренировочного самолёта L-39 Albatros возвели на трёхметровый постамент на въезде в посёлок со стороны Белгорода и Валуек. Мемориал посвятили всем лётчикам Вейделевского района.

Ранее районное управление культуры и местный краеведческий музей занимались проектом «В небе над Викторополем». Он был посвящён лётчикам аэродрома, который во время Великой Отечественной войны дислоцировался на территории посёлка. Музейщики восстановили списки воевавших здесь лётчиков, увековечили их память, поставив на месте аэродрома мемориальный камень.

   «Потом по предложению главы района решили поставить самолёт. Но не на бывшем аэродроме в малолюдном месте, а на трассе. Написали письмо министру обороны Сергею Шойгу. Один из погибших здесь лётчиков был как раз родом из Тывы, то есть его земляк. Сюда приезжали дочь и внучка этого лётчика. И Шойгу выделил нам самолёт», – рассказала «БелПрессе» начальник управления культуры Вейделевского района Валентина Шурховецкая.

Корпус самолёта привезли из Мичуринска Тамбовской области, где расположен полигон Краснодарского высшего военного авиационного училища лётчиков. Военные предлагали сохранить начинку на случай, если вейделевцы решат поставить его на земле, чтобы можно было залезать в кабину, как в музей. Но в администрации района решили для сохранности установить его на постаменте.

Постамент безвозмездно изготовили на заводе «Белэнергомаш-БЗЭМ».

    «Думали, какую сделать на мемориале надпись. Военным лётчикам его не посвятишь, поскольку L-39 – модель учебная, послевоенная. Решили посвятить нашим землякам – лётчикам всех поколений, – пояснила Валентина Георгиевна. – У нас музейщики собирают информацию о наших уроженцах-лётчиках. Они были и во время войны, и после. Сейчас один наш лётчик летает в российской авиации на дальние рейсы».

Бортовой номер самолёта – 90: 25 августа район отметит своё 90-летие.

Сейчас благоустраивают площадку перед мемориалом. Его торжественно откроют в середине июля.

    «Единственное, что нам осталось, – шлем и комбинезон лётчика, чтобы посадить в кабину манекен», – призналась начальник управления культуры.

Справка. Модель L-39 Albatros разработали в Чехословакии в конце 1960-х. В 1972 году машину выбрали в качестве основного учебно-тренировочного самолёта стран Варшавского договора. СССР в 1974–1989 годах приобрёл 2 094 экземпляра. Модели поставляли в Афганистан, Вьетнам, ГДР, Ирак, на Кубу, в Ливию и Сирию. Выпускали модификации L-39: боевой вариант, буксировщик воздушных мишеней, разведчик.

Олег Гончаренко "

https://www.belpressa.ru/news/news/v...memorial21735/

"не военный" , ага) У сирийских, и не только, лётчиков пусть спросят. 

Текст-ппц)

А дело хорошее))

https://www.google.com/search?biw=12...AW8SqFmMvUq3M:




> Из Кубинки "исчезла" ещё пара МиГ-23 (боевой и "спарка"). Ожидаем прибавление в стане памятников...


Хорошо бы...

----------


## Avia M

> Хорошо бы...


Согласен! Но, "злочастное"- "бы"...
Машины полученные в прошлом году, так ещё и не приобрели "пьедестал". Хорошо бы реализовались все проекты. Уфимский Су-27, уже более двух лет ожидает (теперь вероятно своей участи)...

----------


## Avia M

В строящемся сквере Морских авиаторов города установят памятник морским лётчикам противолодочной авиации Черноморского флота. В качестве экспонатов выбрали вертолёт Ка-27 и противолодочный самолёт-амфибия Бе-12 «Чайка».
Данная авиатехника выработала установленный срок службы и исключена из боевого состава морской авиации ЧФ. На ней провели процедуры демилитаризации. Воздушные суда передали в собственность города.

https://ikstv.ru/novosti/unikalnyj-s...om-09-07-2018/

----------


## Avia M

Вольности позволяют.

----------


## OKA

Встретилось :

https://www.yaplakal.com/forum2/topic1072410.html


По Ил-28 :

https://max-sky.livejournal.com/140058.html

https://techmonuments.livejournal.com/156383.html


Множество фото :

Вертолёты КБ Миля. Музей истории гражданской авиации, г.Ульяновск

----------


## Fencer

> В строящемся сквере Морских авиаторов города установят памятник морским лётчикам противолодочной авиации Черноморского флота. В качестве экспонатов выбрали вертолёт Ка-27 и противолодочный самолёт-амфибия Бе-12 «Чайка».
> Данная авиатехника выработала установленный срок службы и исключена из боевого состава морской авиации ЧФ. На ней провели процедуры демилитаризации. Воздушные суда передали в собственность города.
> 
> https://ikstv.ru/novosti/unikalnyj-s...om-09-07-2018/


"Черноморский флот передал Евпатории противолодочный самолет-амфибию Бе-12 «Чайка», который в честь Дня ВВС будет установлен в городском сквере «Морских авиаторов»
Памятник откроют 12 августа. Еще одним экспонатом сквера стал вертолет Ка-27, который уже установлен на постамент. В настоящее время проводятся работы по монтажу самолета.
Бе-12 относится к классу самолетов-амфибий. Они могут садиться как на сухопутные аэродромы, так и на воду. Сейчас самолеты Бе-12 находятся на вооружении только морской авиации Черноморского флота." (источник https://vk.com/mil?w=wall-133441491_169456)

----------


## OKA

" Памятник летчику Ткачёву в поселке Песчаный, Мурманская область

Ткачёв Сергей Фёдорович родился 15 октября 1914 года в деревне Костюково ныне Кормянского района Гомельской области (Белоруссия).
Участник Великой Отечественной войны с первого дня.
4 июля 1941 года лётчик 145-го истребительного авиационного полка (1-я смешанная авиационная дивизия, ВВС 14-й армии, Северный фронт) младший лейтенант Ткачёв С.Ф. во время налёта на аэродром 20 бомбардировщиков Ju-88 успел взлететь в составе группы истребителей и вступил в бой.
В бою он израсходовал все боеприпасы и решил пойти на таран.
Он уничтожил один из "юнкерсов", но и сам при этом погиб.

В середине 1960-х годов при строительстве посёлка Песчаный в Мурманской области строителями был обнаружен упавший самолёт с останками лётчика.
Останки были захоронены на месте падения.
Винт самолёта передан в музей ВВС Северного флота.

 

В качестве памятника установлена крылатая ракета КС-1.."

Все :

https://avp23649.livejournal.com/264146.html

----------


## Avia M

25 июля 2018 года в торжественной обстановке из цеха таганрогского 325-го авиаремонтного завода был выкачен отреставрированный силами работников предприятия фронтовой истребитель МиГ-21бис. Обновленный истребитель займет свое место в коллекции летательных аппаратов Музея авиационной техники ОАО «325 АРЗ» находящегося на территории аэродрома «Таганрог-Центральный». В церемонии принял участие генеральный директор 325-го АРЗ С.М. Занорин и директор музея В.И. Стоянов.
Сверкающий свежей краской истребитель с бортовым номером «14» был отбуксирован на свое штатное место в экспозиции. По пути в музей самолет-ветеран был выкачен на взлетно-посадочную полосу аэродрома, где состоялась небольшая фотосессия.
Судьба этой машины несколько необычна. В 90-х годах это МиГ-21бис был перегнан в Таганрог на базу ликвидации авиационной техники, находившийся тогда на аэродроме «Таганрог-Центральный». Однако самолет не был разделан на «цветмет», а ещё с несколькими однотипными машинами имевшими большой остаток ресурса был оставлен в распоряжении 325-го АРЗ и стал памятником на территории завода.

Фронтовой истребитель МиГ-21бис

----------


## FLOGGER

Вот это молодцы таганрогцы! Настоящие молодцы! На самолет любо-дорого посмотреть, полный "фарш"! Браво!

----------


## Avia M

Теперь новую достопримечательность Энгельса украшают два самолета – УТИ МиГ 15 (советский реактивный двухместный учебно-тренировочный самолёт, созданный на базе истребителя МиГ-15) и МиГ-23 УБ. 

В парке военной техники под открытым небом «Патриот» установлены военные самолеты

"Фарш" конечно, но далеко не полный (особо 23-й)...

----------


## Avia M

В подмосковной Кубинке состоялась церемония открытия статуи легендарного отечественного авиатора, Героя Советского Союза Валерия Чкалова.

https://tvzvezda.ru/news/forces/cont...-ru-ilfau.html

----------


## Polikarpoff

Последний Иракский МиГ-29:

установлен в качестве памятника на одной из военных баз Ирака
https://rg.ru/2018/08/20/poslednij-s...n-v-irake.html

----------


## Polikarpoff

г. Калязин, установлен у проходной КМЗ, в честь 50-летия завода

----------


## Avia M

Анапа.

https://youtu.be/Y_KHxIJwamI

----------


## Avia M

Ростов на Дону.

https://youtu.be/iGqMCSHWoTc

----------


## Котков Андрей

Уже покрасили

----------


## Red307

> Уже покрасили
> Вложение 88399


Что-то звёзды забыли

----------


## Котков Андрей

Все еще в процессе

----------


## Red307

> Все еще в процессе


Ждут, когда Бегемот выпустит декаль на су-27 в масштабе 1/1?))

----------


## Котков Андрей

фото мое  - от сегодня, завтра продолжат надо полагать

----------


## Avia M

> Ждут, когда Бегемот выпустит декаль на су-27 в масштабе 1/1?))


Дружище, наберитесь терпения... https://vechrost.ru/news/107602-v-r%...rebiteli-su-27

----------


## Avia M

Очередной "Патриот"... https://tehclub.ru/mig-25-ot-tehclub...-perehvatchik/
https://youtu.be/n0b832LBGUk

----------


## AndyM

22005047 Ступино?:
https://russianplanes.net/id101381

----------


## L39aero

Только испортили монументальность миг-25го

----------


## Avia M

> 22005047 Ступино?:
> https://russianplanes.net/id101381





> Самолет МиГ-25 бортовой номер 81 был приобретен нами в 2011году и перевезен из Ставропольского инженерного училища на аэродром Ступино, там планировалось создать музей истории реактивной авиации, но этим планам не суждено было осуществиться по ряду причин. Сейчас самолет перевезен и востановлен в городе Каменск-Шахтинский, на территории отеля «Патриот», владелец которого преследует близкие нам цели сохранения истории. Мы с удовольствием помогли ему, привезли и собрали главный экспонат его парка. Второй самолет с бортовым номером 84, будет перевезен домой на аэродром Орешково и займет почетное место в экспозиции.


https://ok.ru/kamensk.city/topic/69101554245650

----------


## Avia M

В Ростовской области установили на постамент вертолет Ми-8. Новый памятник расположен в военном городке Зернограда. 
Рядом с Домом офицеров 23 октября строители сварили металлическое основание для будущего монумента. Затем с помощью спецтехники на конструкции они разместили военный вертолет Ми-8.
Отметим, монумент установили в честь 70-летия армейской авиации России. Официальное открытие памятника планируется 3 ноября. 
https://youtu.be/ttwqRVGObA4

----------


## Avia M

> Что-то звёзды забыли


Вас услышали, "декали приклеили"... :Cool:  

Истребитель СУ-27 "приземлился" в донской столице - DONTR.RU

----------


## Антоха

станица Бриньковская, на одной площадке МиГ-21ПФ, Би-1 и МиГ-29 




и Ил-14 неподалёку 



P.S. публикую в продолжение фоторепортажа 
http://www.airforce.ru/content/rossi...-nyi-kompleks/

----------


## FLOGGER

> станица Бриньковская, на одной площадке МиГ-21ПФ,


это не ПФ, это ПФС.

----------


## Антоха

> это не ПФ, это ПФС.


согласен! и Би-1 всего лишь макет, а МиГ-29 тип 9.12Б

----------


## FLOGGER

> Би-1 всего лишь макет


Естественно. Откуда настоящему-то взяться?!

----------


## Avia M

> Новый памятник. Приволжский.


 

https://russianplanes.net/id240663

----------


## Red307

Болгария. Несебр.

----------


## Red307

> В Сеть попало видео, на котором в подмосковных Люберцах по однополосной улице едет истребитель МиГ-29, его тянет за собой трактор.
> 
> Видео в своем аккаунте Instagram разместил директор «Люберецкой управляющей компании» Александр Климанов.
> По данным «РИАМО Люберцы», истребитель должны установить на постамент на территории пустыря. Климанов отметил, что МиГ-29 транспортируют в зону благоустройства рядом с несколькими жилыми домами.
> 
> Место для установки постамента было подобрано, исходя из исторических событий: в военное время именно там находился аэродром 16-го истребительного авиаполка.


https://m.vz.ru/news/2018/11/14/950638.html

https://www.instagram.com/p/BqHw2Ucj..._web_copy_link

----------


## Let_nab

Сегодня вот сфоткал в авиагородке "А" Люберцы. Между жилыми домами во всю идут работы по памятнику и прилегающей территории, где на постаменте будет установлен МиГ-29. 
Говорят что МиГ-29 приобретён городскими властями у МО России и передан из матбазы бывшего 13 ГНИИ, который был тут же через забор. Озвучена сумма порядка 160 тыщ рублей, то есть по цене металлолома. Хотя инфа из Совета ветеранов, что МО РФ подарили бесплатно. Большая часть технической территории с ангарами и корпусами и так уже масштабно сокращённого бывшего НИИ (сейчас НИЦ) - проданы под жилую застройку. Всё сносится, ровняется и уже началось строительство жилых домов. В авиационных ангарах находились самолёты. По одному МиГу договорились о продаже. Там ещё Су-27 с бортовым 22 красный, Як палубный, вертолёты... Всё нах… По памяти вроде как там два МиГ-29 были. Один синий бортовой и 101 красный бортовой.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Як палубный


Известно что за борт?

----------


## Red307

Авиагородок, это где заезд с улицы Кирова?

----------


## Let_nab

> Известно что за борт?

----------


## Let_nab

> Авиагородок, это где заезд с улицы Кирова?


Так и есть... Где на въезде на стене самолётик нарисован и написано - Слава Авиации

МиГ-29 собирались поставить напротив бывшего Дома офицеров гарнизона. Совет ветеранов района тоже это рекомендовал. Однако губернатор решил поставить прям в спальный район посреди жилых домов. Хотя есть разумное - там по генплану должны были построить парк, но этот пустырь долго пустовал из-за отсутствия средств, что там даже пытались жилой дом построить. Сейчас строят парк и этот мемориал. Хоть облагородят место.

----------


## Fencer

> Сегодня вот сфоткал в авиагородке "А" Люберцы. Между жилыми домами во всю идут работы по памятнику и прилегающей территории, где на постаменте будет установлен МиГ-29.


Найдено в интернете...

----------


## Let_nab

Вчера вечером... Стройка во всю... 
Это "красный" борт. В институте был ещё "синий". Их фото ещё в "кадре". Ангары, где они стояли, сравнивают с землёй...

----------


## Антоха

Сегодня ночью, в Москве на площадке перед торговым центром Капитолий (рядом с метро Университет), начали установку самолёта Л-29...

----------


## Антоха

> Сегодня ночью, в Москве на площадке перед торговым центром Капитолий (рядом с метро Университет), начали установку самолёта Л-29...


дело сделано! все кто учился летать на Л-29, теперь могут похлопать этого парня по фюзеляжу и погладить крыло)

----------


## Avia M

> Все еще в процессе


Товарищи с мест...




> Красиво. Смотрится супер. Но загадят его. Жалко. Там уже малолетки днём снимают мелочи стоек шасси, а ночью гопота рамсит.

----------


## OKA

> дело сделано! все кто учился летать на Л-29, теперь могут похлопать этого парня по фюзеляжу и погладить крыло) 
> Вложение 88991


Фото не открывается(

----------


## Let_nab

Сегодня. Уже дуги постамента готовы.

----------


## Антоха

> Сегодня. Уже дуги постамента готовы.


Скорее всего памятник будет сделан по аналогии с МиГ-31 в городе Пермь. 


Если так, то это будет очень, очень, очень красиво! Мой респект городским властям и я рад за жителей района!

----------


## Let_nab

Да, так и есть. Апробированную методику крепления и установки взяли. Говорят подобные постаменты использовались раза три-четыре.

----------


## Fencer

Авиационные музеи https://russianplanes.net/museums

----------


## Let_nab

*Сегодня установили!*

----------


## Let_nab

Сегодня в 11 часов открыли монумент
На открытии присутствовали Глава Люберецкого района и города Люберцы Ружицкий, Начальник НИЦ полковник Дорохов и Председатель совета ветеранов авиагородка Авраменко. Народу собралось вполне прилично. Торжественно. Сказали добрые слова о прошлом, вспомнили люберецкий аэродром и 13 ГНИИ… Поп окропил советский самолёт. Школьники, кадеты и юнармейцы… Флаги власти - Едросов…. Открыли… 
Всю ночь, перед окрытием, гастарбайтеры из Средней Азии досооружали монумент и облагораживали территорию. Сразу бросаются в глаза позорные кривые панели облицовки монумента и зелёные от грязного мха створки ниш шасси с нижней частью крыла. То есть, самое обзорное место снизу, так нормально не подготовили. По краю крыла снизу вставлены плафоны подсветки, подсветка есть и в соплах, так же подсветка по внешнему периметру монумента…

----------


## Let_nab

Как-то так представили его...

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Fencer

Памятник специалистам ИАС открыт в Ахтубинске

----------


## Fencer

Ил-18В СССР-75737 в Центральном музее ВВС РФ (Монино).
Источники:
https://russianplanes.net/id242603
https://russianplanes.net/id242748
https://russianplanes.net/id242749
https://russianplanes.net/id242750

----------


## Avia M

25.06.2018. 
Как стало известно GOROD48, воинская часть при Липецком авиацентре передала администрации Липецка списанный истребитель Су-27.
В департаменте градостроительства и архитектуры мэрии данную информацию подтвердили.
Теперь чиновники спорят, куда пристроить истребитель.

До сих пор спорят?

----------


## Let_nab

*Подсветили МиГ-29*

----------


## OKA

Встретилось в сети :

https://legendtour.ru/rus/mongolia/h...266-apib.shtml

https://legendtour.ru/rus/mongolia/p...pictures.shtml

И т.д.)

----------


## Avia M

> Хорошо бы...


В Цильнинском районе Ульяновской области состоялось открытие экспозиции самолёта-истребителя МИГ-23. 

https://vk.com/@ulsovbez-v-cilninsko...yalos-otkrytie

----------


## Fencer

Авиационный музей в котором вы точно не были! https://zen.yandex.ru/media/stashkev...2d6e00ade1f423

----------


## Avia M

В Жуковском определили место для памятника самолёту Ту-144.
Ту-144 «приземлится» на транспортной развязке напротив центральных проходных ЛИИ.
Проект будущего музейного комплекса полностью готов. Его центром станет самолёт Ту-144, установленный на пьедестале. Он будет открыт для посещения, а рядом расположится постоянно действующий музей Туполева. Борт Ту-144 предлагается покрасить и восстановить в оригинальных цветах аэрофлота, как он выглядел до переоборудования в летающую лабораторию. Также потребуется провести ряд  реставрационных работ.

В Жуковском определили место для памятника самолёту Ту-144

Процесс пошёл?...

----------


## OKA

> В Жуковском определили место для памятника самолёту Ту-144.
> Ту-144 «приземлится» на транспортной развязке напротив центральных проходных ЛИИ.
> Проект будущего музейного комплекса полностью готов. Его центром станет самолёт Ту-144, установленный на пьедестале. Он будет открыт для посещения, а рядом расположится постоянно действующий музей Туполева. Борт Ту-144 предлагается покрасить и восстановить в оригинальных цветах аэрофлота, как он выглядел до переоборудования в летающую лабораторию. Также потребуется провести ряд  реставрационных работ.
> 
> В Жуковском определили место для памятника самолёту Ту-144
> 
> Процесс пошёл?...


Не "патриотом" единым ,  получается)) Может и от Монинских экспонатов отстанут))

----------


## Avia M

> Не "патриотом" единым ,  получается)) Может и от Монинских экспонатов отстанут))


Имеется негласная инф., о размещении в парке более сотни машин... Коли так, без Монино получится собрать?

----------


## Fencer

Самолеты и вертолеты доставили в Кубинку экспонаты для музея ВКС в парке «Патриот» https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2216373@egNews

----------


## Avia M

> Самолеты и вертолеты доставили в Кубинку экспонаты для музея ВКС в парке «Патриот»


Без 27 никуды!  :Smile:

----------


## AndyK

Грача из Люберец должны были во вторник в "Патриот" доставить

----------


## GK21

> Самолеты и вертолеты доставили в Кубинку экспонаты для музея ВКС в парке «Патриот» https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2216373@egNews


Наверное, прочитали,наконец,  на "форумах" адреса тех мест, где по информации многочисленных осведомлённых поклонников авиации можно вполне набрать достойную коллекцию экспонатов для "Патриота", не затрагивая особо главный авиационный музей страны. Остаётся надеяться, что до основных монинских раритетов дело не дойдёт)).

----------


## Avia M

> не затрагивая особо главный авиационный музей страны.


"Особо" - может оказаться "миной замедленного действия". Любой минус в музее, ступенька к расформированию...

----------


## Avia M

> В Жуковском определили место для памятника самолёту Ту-144.
> Процесс пошёл?...


Президент России Владимир Путин поддержал идею открыть в Казани интерактивный музей техники внутри уже нелетающего самолета Ту-144.

https://tass.ru/obschestvo/6106842

Интересно, для открытия памятника необходимо благос... поддержка самого президента? Или таким образом финансы выделяются без проволочек...

----------


## Fencer

В Таганроге объявили поиск хозяина «Самолета» http://bloknot-taganrog.ru/news/admi...ozyaina-samole

----------


## Avia M

15 февраля провели официальное открытие памятника истребителю МИГ-25 РБ. Церемонию посвятили 30-летию вывода советских войск из Афганистана. 
Боевой истребитель МИГ 25 - это уже четверной экспонат военной техники в тверском парке Победы. Официальное открытие памятника приурочили к 30-й годовщине вывода войск из Афганистана. На таких самолетах в то время не воевали. На территории Афганистана с их помощью проводили разведку.
Музей военной техники под открытым небом в Твери создается по поручению губернатора Игоря Рудени. Самолет МИГ-25 РБ считается гордостью отечественной авиации. Несколько дней назад экспонат в Тверь доставили из Ржева, там истребитель привели в порядок на местном 514-ом авиационном ремонтном заводе.

В Твери состоялось открытие памятника истребителю МИГ-25

----------


## Avia M

> Вот это молодцы таганрогцы!


Вероятно, очередная машина...  
https://russianplanes.net/id246558

----------


## Avia M

> Президент России Владимир Путин поддержал идею открыть в Казани интерактивный музей техники внутри уже нелетающего самолета Ту-144.


В общей сложности, по нашим оценкам, реализация проекта обойдется в сумму порядка 150 млн рублей.
Мы надеемся и ждем поручения президента страны по итогам его визита в Казань, оно должно быть прописано отдельно.

https://tass.ru/obschestvo/6352397

Время покажет...

----------


## OKA

> В общей сложности, по нашим оценкам, реализация проекта обойдется в сумму порядка 150 млн рублей.
> Мы надеемся и ждем поручения президента страны по итогам его визита в Казань, оно должно быть прописано отдельно.
> 
> https://tass.ru/obschestvo/6352397
> 
> Время покажет...


Проще павильон рядом поставить с соотв. "периферией"- еда, вода, сувенирка и т.п. естественные надобности))

А лучше над самолётом павильон. А в самолёт по праздникам и выходным пускать, а то затопчут его, старенький ведь  :Smile: 

Это и есть музейная деятельность.

----------


## Avia M

В Советском районе Гомеля на Речицком проспекте, перед главным корпусом технического университета им. П. Сухого к Дню Победы планируют установить самый настоящий самолет Су-24М. В настоящее время самолет уже поставили на постамент, а аллею стилизуют под взлетную полосу аэродрома. 

https://anonimusi.livejournal.com/931680.html

Открытие. 

https://progomel.by/society/beautifi...05/802358.html

Молодцы! Задумали - сделали.

----------


## OKA

> В Советском районе Гомеля на Речицком проспекте, перед главным корпусом технического университета им. П. Сухого к Дню Победы планируют установить самый настоящий самолет Су-24М. В настоящее время самолет уже поставили на постамент, а аллею стилизуют под взлетную полосу аэродрома. 
> 
> https://anonimusi.livejournal.com/931680.html
> 
> Открытие. 
> 
> https://progomel.by/society/beautifi...05/802358.html
> 
> Молодцы! Задумали - сделали.



"Нейтрал" ?  :Tongue: 

Не видно ни о.з. , ни б.н. Швед? Финн? Австриец? Швейцарец?  :Cool:

----------


## Avia M

> "Нейтрал" ?


"Неприсоединившийся"! :Smile: 
Полагаю, не успели нанести... Лучник по левому борту присутствует.

----------


## OKA

Монинский подкрасили и просушили :

https://vk.com/wall-84638032_16941

----------


## Avia M

> Добавим, что мемориал планировалось открыть ещё в 2016 году, но тогда это сделать не удалось и открытие перенесли на 2017 год. Теперь же, судя по заявлению главы города Жуковского Андрея Войтюка, открытие мемориала возможно и вовсе перенесётся на неопределенный срок, поскольку на текущий момент собрано лишь 10% от требуемых на реализацию проекта средств.
> 
> Подробности: https://regnum.ru/news/2324366.html


Легендарный советский сверхзвуковой пассажирский самолёт Ту-144 в преддверии авиасалона МАКС-2019 установят перед центральным въездом на выставку - воротами Летно-исследовательского института им. Громова.

https://ria.ru/20190707/1556285483.h...medium=desktop

Будем надеяться!

----------


## Avia M

«Очень символично, что сегодня на всем известной базе Хмеймим мы установили стелу самолёту, который также известен всему миру. Более 11 тысяч таких самолётов было произведено. Этот памятник будет вдохновлять наших лётчиков. Мы гордимся нашей страной и нашей промышленностью, которая продолжает выпускать лучшую в мире авиационную технику. Благодарю всю липецкую делегацию, что посетили нас в Сирии», - отметил начальник Липецкого авиацентра, генерал-лейтенант Юрий Сушков.
На территории авиабазы регулярно несут службу военнослужащие Липецкого авиацентра, выполняющие задачи по установлению мира на территории Сирии. Игорь Артамонов и делегация липчан приняли участие в открытии стелы самолёту МиГ-21, который стоял на вооружении 20 стран мира. Стела была установлена на авиабазе как символ славы русского оружия.

----------


## OKA

> «Очень символично, что сегодня на всем известной базе Хмеймим мы установили стелу самолёту, который также известен всему миру. Более 11 тысяч таких самолётов было произведено. Этот памятник будет вдохновлять наших лётчиков. Мы гордимся нашей страной и нашей промышленностью, которая продолжает выпускать лучшую в мире авиационную технику. Благодарю всю липецкую делегацию, что посетили нас в Сирии», - отметил начальник Липецкого авиацентра, генерал-лейтенант Юрий Сушков.
> На территории авиабазы регулярно несут службу военнослужащие Липецкого авиацентра, выполняющие задачи по установлению мира на территории Сирии. Игорь Артамонов и делегация липчан приняли участие в открытии стелы самолёту МиГ-21, который стоял на вооружении 20 стран мира. Стела была установлена на авиабазе как символ славы русского оружия.


" Некоторое время назад в соц.сетях появилась спутниковая фотография авиабазы "Хмеймим", где был замечен старый МиГ-21.
Некоторые разумеется предположили, что это сирийский борт, который работает с Хмеймима, тем более, что после ударов США в 2017 году, некоторое кол-во сирийских самолетов действительно размещались на авиабазе (в частности сирийские МиГ-29), находясь под защитой российских военных.

Но в данном случае все гораздо проще, как пишет канал "Майор и генерал", это недавно открытый памятник в честь отечественных летчиков. "



Все фото :

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/5122700.html

----------


## Avia M

> Будем надеяться!


 
https://russianplanes.net/id252648

----------


## Red307

Поехал после работы по городу, а там стоит.


Прошу прощения за качество, дождь и прочее.

Как то странно его поставили, могли бы мордой на Москву и хвостом к аэродрому, типа, разгоняется по шоссе, а они просто боком влепили. Ни туда, ни сюда.

----------


## Avia M

> а они просто боком влепили. Ни туда, ни сюда.


Хорошо, что в принципе "влепили", после всех перипетий...

----------


## Red307

> Хорошо, что в принципе "влепили", после всех перипетий...


Может крылья подцепят и развернут. В проекте он вроде на Москву смотрел.

Кстати, вокруг много место, может маленьких наставят для антуража.

----------


## Avia M

> В проекте он вроде на Москву смотрел.


Гляньте если видно на "фундамент", станет понятно...

----------


## Red307

Завтра, если дождя не будет в обед, съезжу.

----------


## Red307

Все-таки не на Москву поставили. Хотя ощущение, что плиты временные. Как будто бэушные.

----------


## Avia M

> Все-таки не на Москву поставили.


Ничего, Москва переживёт! :Smile: 




> ощущение, что плиты временные


Плиты удивили. Ужель так оставят? Полагал, что машину приподнимут, обеспечат медленное вращение... Мечты, см п. 148.

Временные...




> Для установки самолета на постамент будут использованы специальные укрепленные опоры.

----------


## Red307

"Вращение" это перебор. Обслуживание механизма, электричество... "За чей счёт этот банкет"?

----------


## Avia M

> "Вращение" это перебор. Обслуживание механизма, электричество... "За чей счёт этот банкет"?


В городах электричество наружное, горит порой сутки круглые. За чей счет не разумею. Обслуживать по любому нужно - мыть, подкрашивать, подсвечивать...
Передачу по ТВ видел про телескоп громадный. Так вот, сказали вращается чуть ли не от одной батарейки АА...
Завершаем, а то OFF.

----------


## Red307

В местной газете попалось.

----------


## Avia M

> Все-таки не на Москву поставили.


Полагаю, такое направление "взлёта"...

----------


## Red307

> Полагаю, такое направление "взлёта"...


Да, а сзади центральные ворота и  аллея на КДП-1

----------


## Avia M

> инициативы по созданию музея затухли.


Печально. 
Надеюсь здесь получится...

]Инициативу нескольких липчан по созданию в городе музея авиационной техники под открытым небом поддержали власть и военные. 
Мини-«Монино» планируется разместить за микрорайоном «Елецкий», в парке Авиаторов. На участке земли около 4 гектаров будут установлены 20 боевых самолетов и благоустроена территория.
Как рассказал GOROD48 один из членов инициативной группы, идея нашла поддержку во всех органах власти и военном ведомстве, осталось решить организационные вопросы. На следующей неделе по этому поводу состоится большое совещание с первыми лицами региона и представителям Военно-космических сил России.
Финансирование проекта предусмотрено федеральное. Часть списанных самолетов музей получит из Липецкого авиацентра, часть из других авиасоединений страны. «Фишкой» музея станут истребители Су-27, на которых совершали полеты президенты страны Владимир Путин и Дмитрий Медведев. Также в музее смонтируют макет самолета "Илья Муромец" летавшего в Липецке сто лет назад во время создания авиашколы и авиамастерских. 

https://gorod48.ru/news/1875656/?utm...medium=desktop

----------


## Avia M

10 августа 2019 г., Сегодня в городе Жуковский установлен  новый памятник — самолёт Ту-144.

https://www.aex.ru/news/2019/8/10/200647/

----------


## Avia M

Даже проект имеется. :Cool:  

Самолет Ту-144 устанавливают на опорные стойки | Новости — Жуковский, Московская область.

----------


## Red307

Кстати, развернули его на Москву и нос подняли.

----------


## Avia M

> Полагаю, такое направление "взлёта"...


Почти совпадает.

----------


## Avia M

> "За чей счёт этот банкет"?


Полагаю, за счёт уличного освещения. Соотв., за ваш и наш... :Smile:

----------


## Avia M

> Одной из достопримечательностей Воротынска является памятник самолету МиГ-17. На это место он был установлен 40 лет назад, в память о дислокации здесь двух полков истребителей авиационной дивизии под командованием трижды Героя Советского Союза Ивана Никитовича Кожедуба. И за это время самолет стал визитной карточкой поселка. 
> 
> Но время ничто не щадит. И сам самолет, и несущая его конструкция обветшали и начали создавать угрозу для окружающих. А выросшие вокруг ели скрыли памятник. В связи с этим на одном из заседаний комиссии по благоустройству при администрации городского поселения «Поселок Воротынск» было принято решение о реставрации самолета МиГ-17 с последующей его установкой в сквере имени Ю.А. Гагарина


Отрадно...

----------


## FLOGGER

> Отрадно...


Это смотря кто его реставрировать будет. А само по себе решение, конечно, правильное, хорошее.

----------


## Red307

> Полагаю, за счёт уличного освещения. Соотв., за ваш и наш...


Вопрос был про "вращение" самолёта.. "Наш счёт" поберегли.

----------


## Avia M

> Это смотря кто его реставрировать будет.


Авиационно–спортивный клуб «Альбатрос Аэро», базирующийся на аэродроме «Орешково».

----------


## FLOGGER

А они этим раньше занимались? Я просто не знаю.

----------


## Avia M

> А они этим раньше занимались? Я просто не знаю.


Занимались. Об уровне судить специалистам...

https://vk.com/albatrosaero

----------


## Avia M

Узбекистан.

----------


## Avia M

Процесс пошёл...

----------


## Avia M

> в "Старом городе" смотрю открыли целый парк с техникой и самолетами.


Я в курсе. Похоже Су-17...

----------


## Интересующийся

> Я в курсе. Похоже Су-17...


Там по моей ссылке можно глянуть и на остальные экспонаты.

----------


## Avia M

> Там по моей ссылке можно глянуть и на остальные экспонаты.


Спасибо. Добротно все сделано.

----------


## Fencer

Военнослужащие российской военной базы Кант в Киргизии помогают реставрировать памятник летчику-герою в его родном селе https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2255840@egNews

----------


## Avia M

Кантемировка. https://youtu.be/Q3a3b9KmhDs

----------


## Avia M

Сегодня в селе Доброе демонтировали памятник военным  летчикам.  Два самолета, установленные на центральной площади Доброго  в начале двухтысячных в память о военных летчиках, сняли с постаментов и опустили на землю.  
Памятник военным летчикам решено убрать так как он стал аварийно-опасным а его реконструкция стоит больших денег.

https://gorod48.ru/news/1886298/

Интересно, каких больших?

----------


## OKA

> Сегодня в селе Доброе демонтировали памятник военным  летчикам.  Два самолета, установленные на центральной площади Доброго  в начале двухтысячных в память о военных летчиках, сняли с постаментов и опустили на землю.  
> Памятник военным летчикам решено убрать так как он стал аварийно-опасным а его реконструкция стоит больших денег.
> 
> https://gorod48.ru/news/1886298/
> 
> Интересно, каких больших?


 :Biggrin: 

Пожалуйтесь на "чэндьжорг" , плиз))

----------


## Avia M

Отслуживший советский самолет Туполева авиакомпании «Аэрофлот» в свое время выполнял рейсы для авиалиний малой и средней протяжённости. По истечении срока эксплуатации самолет был списан и передан аэропорту Рощино для отработки учений службы поискового и аварийно-спасательного обеспечения полетов, — рассказала Валерия Яковлева, пресс-секретарь Рощино. — Спустя время по согласованию аэропорта с правительством региона было принято решение запустить в работу проект по установлению самолета на постамент. 

https://72.ru/text/gorod/66290119/

----------


## Avia M

«колёса сняты согласно утвержденного проекта, поскольку их восстановление технически невозможно», а «забора» вокруг самолета не существует — есть «стойки, которые держат шасси самолёта». 

https://www.newkaliningrad.ru/news/b...ndex.ru%2Fnews

Подобрать схожие невозможно?

----------


## Avia M

> " Некоторое время назад в соц.сетях появилась спутниковая фотография авиабазы "Хмеймим", где был замечен старый МиГ-21.


Машину доставили в очень плачевном состоянии. Несколько месяцев кропотливого труда "на коленке" и нервов...
Спасибо "реставраторам".

----------


## Flanker B

Бесовец, ракеты самодел

----------


## Avia M

> ракеты самодел


Носитель настоящий! Это главное.

----------


## Flanker B

> Носитель настоящий! Это главное.


я о другом, сразу и не отличишь, что мастера хорошо выполнили работу

----------


## Fencer

Музей СФ. Май 2018. https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2Ds1/5Btpy4kjC
Музей авиации Северного флота — один из лучших авиационных музеев России https://zen.yandex.ru/media/zhzhitel...c9e2085b075b28

----------


## Avia M

Пушкин. ул. Саперная. Памятник будет...

----------


## Fencer

"Каспийский монстр" в Дербенте https://rg.ru/2020/02/05/reg-skfo/v-...k-patriot.html

----------


## Avia M

Интересно, "подиум" доработают? 

https://russianplanes.net/id262496

----------


## OKA

> "Каспийский монстр" в Дербенте https://rg.ru/2020/02/05/reg-skfo/v-...k-patriot.html


Интересная новость ))

----------


## Avia M

У "Дома авиаторов" рядом с Дорогой жизни во Всеволожске собирают самолёт Пе-2. Это макет в натуральную величину, в котором (по словам его авторов) использованы отдельные оригинальные детали, найденные поисковиками.

https://techmonuments.livejournal.com/530591.html

----------


## Avia M

ДОСААФ России собирается открыть на базе Московского авиаремонтного завода, расположенного в подмосковной Балашихе, музей авиатехники, сообщил РИА Новости председатель организации Александр Колмаков.

"В ближайших планах - создать музей авиатехники ДОСААФ России. Для этого проделана большая работа… Думаю, что в течение года - полутора лет мы закончим формировать летный кластер исторических воздушных судов музея", - сказал он.

Колмаков отметил, что уже готовы полностью восстановленные макеты вертолетов Ми-1, Ми-4 и Ка-126. До летного состояния доведены вертолет Ка-26 и самолет Л-29. Сейчас на заводе совместно с фондом "Крылатая память Победы" ремонтируются самолеты И-153 "Чайка" и И-15.  Их также доведут до летного состояния. Кроме того, в экспозиции представят четыре самолета Первой мировой войны - Fokker Dr. I, Fokker D.VII, Sopwith Camel и Avro 504.

В музее будет отдельная экспозиция авиадвигателей. Сейчас уже собрано более 30 агрегатов, самые старые из которых произведены еще в 1920-х годах.

----------


## Евгений

Фактически филиал музея Задорожного, И-153, И-15, И-16, Fokker, Sopwith принадлежат ему.

----------


## Avia M

15 апреля. /ТАСС/. Инженеры Новосибирского государственного технического университета (НГТУ) и фирмы "Авиареставрация" впервые реконструировали единственный массовый цельнодеревянный истребитель Второй мировой войны Ла-5.

https://tass.ru/v-strane/8245599

----------


## Avia M

Карши. 

Не выстоял, канул в Лету...

----------


## Антоха

Липецкая область... работы по финишной отделке и благоустройству кипят!

----------


## Интересующийся

> Карши. 
> 
> Не выстоял, канул в Лету...


Это который в парке близ теннисного корта стоял ?

----------


## Avia M

> Это который в парке близ теннисного корта стоял ?


Не в курсе. Но полагаю, всего один памятник был...

----------


## Avia M

> Липецкая область...


Власти Липецка в микрорайоне "Победа" установят самолет-памятник Су-24 служившему в этом городе военному летчику Олегу Пешкову, который погиб в Сирии осенью 2015 года. Монумент установят на выезде из Липецка в сторону Воронежа до конца 2018 года...

https://tass.ru/obschestvo/5362122

Липецкие летчики преподнесли Тербунскому району подарок – фронтовой бомбардировщик Су-24.  Самолет полностью демилиторизован и станет памятником. Су-24 установят в Тербунах.

https://gorod48.ru/news/1895549/

----------


## stream

> Липецкая область... работы по финишной отделке и благоустройству кипят!


один из десяти Су-24МП...ободрали до нитки ))

----------


## Avia M

МиГ-15 ужасно пострадал от вандализма. Раньше он находился около клуба “Юный летчик” в Ростове-на-Дону, где и был варварски разграблен. Благодаря сотрудникам музея, самолет удалось вывезти, провести комплекс работ по реставрации и теперь еще один замечательный экспонат радует глаз наших посетителей!

https://avia-musey.ru/proczess-resta...ig-15-uti.html

----------


## FLOGGER

Ребята просто большие молодцы! Честь и хвала им! Достойны всяческого уважения! Видно, что  с любовью отнеслись к делу.

----------


## Интересующийся

> Не в курсе. Но полагаю, всего один памятник был...


Не берусь утверждать стопроцентно но припоминаю еще один постамент. Тот который в парке в 2000-ном его постамент был из светлокоричневого гранита или мрамора. Это то что в моей памяти отложилось но не берусь утверждать со 100% гарантией. Да и здания на фото, не помню таких поблизости.

А вот во дворе штаба в городе еще вот такой был но его снесли первей.
https://aviaforum.ru/threads/kopilka...2/post-2542190
Где то мне фото получше попадалось.

----------


## Avia M

> припоминаю еще один постамент.


Постамент возможно. Я конкретно о МиГ-19...

----------


## Avia M

> Советский истребитель-бомбардировщик Су-17 появился на улице Лизы Чайкиной перед проходными ПО "Баранова. На этом заводе омичи с 1967 года на протяжении 20 лет выпускали двигатели АЛ21Ф-3, сами самолеты выпускались в различных модификациях до 1990 в Комсомольске-на-Амуре. В августе Омск отметит 300-летие, а завод - столетний юбилей, к этому времени должно завершиться благоустройство прилегающего сквера, частью которого станет Су-17. В новый сквер также планируется переместить мемориал трудовой и боевой славы, стелу заслуженных моторостроителей, появится здесь "вечный огонь", цветники, скамейки с урнами. А Су-17 будет встречать рабочих у выходящей на сквер проходной нынешнего филиала НПЦ газотурбостроения «Салют».


 

https://max-sky.livejournal.com/259914.html

----------


## Avia M

> Уничтоженный музей истории войск Командования специального назначения (Московского округа ПВО)


https://youtu.be/OyVzBcTkODw

----------


## Avia M

Первый советский реактивный лайнер восстанавливают на аэродроме в Бердске.

https://youtu.be/jvQXwUfJ9HA

----------


## Avia M

> На улице Солнечная в сквере в Жуковском установили памятник летчику-космонавту и Герою СССР Игорю Волку.


24 июня в 13 ч. торжественное открытие. Планируется пролёт авиации.

----------


## Avia M

Кинотеатр на базе Ту-124 в Краснодаре. Кст., фото из журнала "За рулем".

----------


## Avia M

Камуфляж! Оренбург. Су-17.

----------


## AndyK

> Камуфляж! Оренбург. Су-17.


Арктический вариант  :Biggrin:

----------


## Avia M

> Три советских истребителя – Миг-19ПМ, Миг-21УМ и Миг-23МЛ — доставили с учебного полигона военной кафедры Одесской академии связи имени Попова, которая находится на окраине поселка Котовского. Там их использовали в качестве учебных пособий, но никакого ухода за редкими образцами не было и в какой-то момент самолеты решили просто списать.
> Одесские летчики спасли раритеты от превращения в металлолом. В результате непростых переговоров им удалось сохранить редкие машины, и сегодня они находятся в собственности Федерации самолетного спорта Украины.


 

«Аллея Мигов» в одесском Межлиманье: летчики Гидропорта спасли от утилизации раритетные самолеты – Новини між Лиманами — Новини та події Лиманського району Одеської області. Лиманского (Коминтерновского) района Одесской области.

Интересно, что будет с машинами в дальнейшем...

----------


## FLOGGER

А разве МИГ-19ПМ были камуфлированными? Никогда не видел.

----------


## Avia M

Возм. камуфляж "не родной", покрасили однотипно...

----------


## Avia M

Станцию метро "Внуково" украсят самолеты и портреты авиаконструкторов.

https://tass.ru/moskva/8786913

----------


## FLOGGER

> Возм. камуфляж "не родной", покрасили однотипно...


Может быть, конечно, но, с другой стороны - с чего бы вдруг красить его? Был некрашеный, пусть так и стоит...

----------


## Avia M

> Планируется пролёт авиации.


Т-50 парадные.

----------


## Avia M

В Чите необычный музей истории авиации, созданный на борту легендарного самолёта Ту-154, уже начал принимать первых гостей. В корпусе воздушного судна располагается несколько залов: один посвящён историческим датам российской авиации, второй полностью воспроизводит пассажирский салон самолета, третья и самая зрелищная часть экскурсии – кабина пилота. 
Полная версия: https://www.baikal-daily.ru/news/16/395707/

----------


## Fencer

Покрасили и нанесли регистрационный номер СССР-04102 (источник https://russianplanes.net/id270177).

----------


## Fencer

> Покрасили и нанесли регистрационный номер СССР-04102 (источник https://russianplanes.net/id270177).


Под второй опытный Ми-10.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Покрасили и нанесли регистрационный номер СССР-04102 .


Ну что же, очень большие молодцы! И матчасть выглядит здорово, и окраска почти соответствует оригинальной! Одно слово: молодцы!

----------


## Fencer

Буксировка ракетного экраноплана «Лунь» в Дербент https://youtu.be/nZjHdNHGAo0

----------


## Fencer

> Буксировка ракетного экраноплана «Лунь» в Дербент https://youtu.be/nZjHdNHGAo0


Источник Амфибии ,гидросамолеты и экранопланы

----------


## Fencer

ИСТОРИИ ЗАВОДСКИХ ПАМЯТНИКОВ
Пресс-центр
Пресс-центр

----------


## Fencer

В Челябинской области открыли единственный на Урале памятник космическим спасателям https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2306565@egNews

----------


## Avia M

Удивительно, но сохранность на уровне...

----------


## Fencer

> Удивительно, но сохранность на уровне...


А где установлен?

----------


## Fencer

ИСТОРИИ ЗАВОДСКИХ ПАМЯТНИКОВ Пресс-центр

----------


## Fencer

ИСТОРИИ ЗАВОДСКИХ ПАМЯТНИКОВ Пресс-центр

----------


## Fencer

ИСТОРИИ ЗАВОДСКИХ ПАМЯТНИКОВ Пресс-центр

----------


## Fencer

Первый в России сельский аэропорт-музей откроется у Белого моря https://www.dp.ru/a/2020/08/13/Pervi...medium=desktop

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://russianplanes.net/id270573

----------


## FLOGGER

> Источник https://russianplanes.net/id270573


А что-то я на этой картинке МИГ-19-х не вижу.

----------


## Fencer

> А что-то я на этой картинке МИГ-19-х не вижу.


В комментарии к фотографии написали... 
"Не удалось вывезти Ми-6 и Ми-8. Да и сожженный Ил-14, хотя от него часть останков забрали."

----------


## Avia M

> МИГ-19-х не вижу.


На другой площадке..

----------


## Fencer

> На другой площадке..


Тоже в Медыни?

----------


## Avia M

Нет. В Подмосковье.

----------


## Fencer

> А что-то я на этой картинке МИГ-19-х не вижу.


МиГ-19СВ б/н 11 здесь https://russianplanes.net/sern/0615337 ныне,а МиГ-19П б/н 21 был порезан дирекцией выставки на Ходынском поле до того момента,когда стали вывозить с Ходынского поля экспонаты.

----------


## FLOGGER

Вообще-то на Ходынке он стоял под номером 171 (СВ). Хорошо, что хоть Задорожный его сохранил, спасибо человеку за это. А что 19П порезали - жаль. Можно было пощупать, полазить, померить, пофотографировать...

----------


## Fencer

> Вообще-то на Ходынке он стоял под номером 171 (СВ).


Действительно так - не посмотрел его фотографии на Ходынском поле.

----------


## Avia M

> А где установлен?


Подмосковье.




> 24-17● 2960710ХХХ МиГ-29 /9.13 (1987) ... ; №25 списан и установлен в качестве памятника (платформа Ашукинская) – 31.03.2016.

----------


## Avia M

Ж/д станция Кубинка.

----------


## Let_nab

В НИЦ ЦНИИ Люберцы притащили и поставили на техтерритории за главным 104 корпусом Су-24. Видно с улицы как стоит на площадке за корпусом. Там у них ещё с 13 ГНИИ в ангарах несколько неживых самолётов стояло. В частности они МиГ-29 на памятник в городок отдали. Ангары снесли и там уже жилая застройка ЦИАН. Видимо Су-24 тоже куда-то отдавать планируют.

----------


## Avia M

> В НИЦ ЦНИИ Люберцы притащили и поставили на техтерритории за главным 104 корпусом Су-24.


Так он "институтский".




> Ангары снесли.


Все? В одном Су-27 оставался...

----------


## Let_nab

> Так он "институтский".
> Все? В одном Су-27 оставался...


Да, институтский. Ангаров у них уже и не осталось. Самолёты "раздавали" кто куда. Ранее хороший экземпляр палубного Як-38 у них тоже был, с окраской ВМФ СССР. И как раз последние деньки стоял на том же месте, что и сейчас Су-24 стоит.
Вот, снимки с Гугла-Яндекса. Видно что ранее Су-24 стоял у ангара, так как где он стоял - тот ангар уже развалили. Сейчас его притащили к главному корпусу. На фото указал где он стоит. Самолёт видно с улицы между корпусами, это по стрелке смотреть.
Жаль конечно...
В ангарах там много интересного было. Палубный Ка, так же Су-27 б\н 22 красный, вроде два МиГ-29... Один сейчас на монументе в городке. Да, там ещё были части самолётов по расследованиям. К примеру, была хвостовая часть Як-40 на котором разбился журналист Артём Боровик, и часть французского вертолёта на котором разбился врач Святослав Фёдоров. Продали или на помойку? То, что у них там части самолёта Гагарина находятся в контейнерах - уже по телеку давно рассказывают, при этом недавно один контейнер внезапно вдруг в США всплыл на аукционе, прям нежданно негаданно. 90-е продолжаются во всю, а то рассказывают про "вставание с колен"...
Походу скоро и эту бесполезную конторку, оставшуюся от могучей авиации советской страны, там прикроют и территорию наконец застроят передовыми пенобетонно-пластиковыми "трущобами" - повысив тем самым ВПП России и выведя её на ведущие рубежи мировых сверхдержаф по многоэтажным трущобам и автостоянкам.

----------


## stream

вот здесь виден ...без консолей и оперения

----------


## Avia M

> Истребитель МИГ-23 с Мамаева кургана передали «Юному ястребу»


https://youtu.be/7Esb07B1wcQ

----------


## Flanker B

в Петрозаводске , 16203

----------


## Avia M

> В одном Су-27 оставался...


27 и 29 поставили в другой ангар.

----------


## Avia M

Саратов...

----------


## Fencer

Отреставрированный Ла-5 улетит из Новосибирска в Верхнюю Пышму https://ndn.info/novosti/38622-otres...khnyuyu-pyshmu

----------


## FLOGGER

На фотографии смотрится вполне пристойно.

----------


## Fencer

Вертолет ЦРУ Ми-17 возвращается домой https://www.cia.gov/news-information...omes-home.html

----------


## Avia M

Дубна. 

В Музее Дубны отреставрировали бомбардировщик

----------


## Let_nab

> вот здесь виден ...без консолей и оперения


Нашёл в сети фото:

----------


## Avia M

Музейно-выставочный центр откроется в Арсеньеве уже этой осенью.

https://vladnews.ru/2020-08-02/17592...stochnom_muzei



https://primamedia.ru/news/916692/

----------


## Avia M

Бюст летчика-аса, дважды Героя Советского Союза, участника Великой Отечественной войны Амет-Хана Султана установили в городе Батайске Ростовской области в честь 100-летия со дня рождения героя..

https://tass.ru/obschestvo/9819237

----------


## Avia M

Памятник Генриху Васильевичу Новожилову.

Церемония состоялась на территории Федерального мемориального кладбища Министерства обороны Российской Федерации (г. Мытищи) 27 октября.
Событие было приурочено к 95-й годовщине со дня рождения выдающегося советского и российского авиаконструктора.

https://tsagi.ru/pressroom/news/4968/

----------


## Avia M

Памятник советским летчикам в шотландском городе Эррол стал результатом добровольных и бескорыстных усилий россиян и британцев, которых объединило стремление передать память будущим поколениям...

https://ria.ru/20201111/pamyatnik-1584149603.html

Неожиданно.

----------


## Avia M

Командующий войсками Восточного военного округа генерал-полковник Геннадий Жидко принял участие в открытии памятника «Защитникам Дальневосточных рубежей» в авиачасти объединения ВВС и ПВО ВВО в поселке Хурба Хабаровского края.

https://structure.mil.ru/structure/f...2325572@egNews

----------


## Fencer

> Командующий войсками Восточного военного округа генерал-полковник Геннадий Жидко принял участие в открытии памятника «Защитникам Дальневосточных рубежей» в авиачасти объединения ВВС и ПВО ВВО в поселке Хурба Хабаровского края.Вложение 102123Вложение 102124
> 
> https://structure.mil.ru/structure/f...2325572@egNews


Здесь https://www.dvnovosti.ru/komsomolsk/2020/11/20/123085/ фотографии крупнее.

----------


## Avia M

> 2 декабря в Чериков привезли списанный МиГ-29 №28 из Барановичей. 
> Самолёт будет установлен в качестве памятника в сквере Защитника Отечества
> Вложение 102253


https://www.cherikovnews.by/dlja-che...yj-mig-29.html

----------


## Avia M

> Стоит в ожидании сборки на площадке будущего парка Патриот недалеко от г.Дербент.




https://russianplanes.net/id276015
https://russianplanes.net/id276016

----------


## Avia M

По традиции в канун Дня Воздушного флота России молодые арсеньевцы провели реставрацию истребителя МиГ-15, установленного возле колледжа ДВФУ. 

https://vk.com/onlinears

----------


## FLOGGER

> молодые арсеньевцы провели реставрацию истребителя МиГ-15


Колоссально! :Mad:

----------


## Fencer

Штурмовик Су-25 в честь героически погибшего в Сирии Героя России майора Романа Филипова в Музее Парка Патриот. Фото: Саид Аминов

----------


## Avia M

В селе Журавки, Кировского района Республики Крым открыт мемориальный комплекс на территории которого установлен самолет Як-38. 

https://crimea-news.com/culture/2020/12/07/734909.html
https://youtu.be/zIL4I79SVBs

----------


## Avia M

Истребитель МиГ-21 из городка ИВВАИУ перевезли в центр «Патриот»...

https://www.irk.ru/news/20201103/plane/

----------


## AndyM

> Истребитель МиГ-21 из городка ИВВАИУ перевезли в центр «Патриот»...
> https://www.irk.ru/news/20201103/plane/


МиГ-21бис 75009475

----------


## Fencer

Военный городок Хурба-2 под г. Комсомольск-на-Амуре

----------


## Avia M

Прокатился слушок, что грядет (возм. уже идет) масштабная утилизация авиационной техники... 
Полагаю "ненужной". Вплоть до памятников, ежели таковые не оформлены соотв. образом. В том числе уникальные машины ЛИИ.
Официальной информации не нашел.

----------


## GK21

В соответствии с «оптимизацией» все  «нужные» и «оформленные», вероятно, должны остаться в одном  известном месте)). Интересно, у стоящих в Кубинке на пьедесталах и на исторической «линейке» раритетных машинах соответствующие документы имеются?

----------


## Avia M

Одно известное место, якобы отказалось забирать машины из ЛИИ, ссылаясь на отсутствие денег. Что крайне удивительно...

----------


## GK21

> Одно известное место, якобы отказалось забирать машины из ЛИИ, ссылаясь на отсутствие денег. Что крайне удивительно...


Стало быть «оптимизация» площадей ЛИИ, о которой много уже писали, все-таки началась?...

----------


## Avia M

> Стало быть «оптимизация» площадей ЛИИ, о которой много уже писали, все-таки началась?...


Такие процессы не любят огласки.

----------


## OKA

> Такие процессы не любят огласки.


Можно обратиться сюда, например :

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCYS...DYl-QtZV0_opqw

Если есть с чем. 

Помнится на тему монинских событий были сюжеты..

----------


## Avia M

МиГ-29 необходимо привести в экспозиционный вид. На истребителе пока не хватает нескольких комплектующих, в том числе, заслонок и фонарей...

https://tass.ru/obschestvo/10735909

https://zebra-tv.ru/novosti/chetvert...tsya-pamyatni/

Сложно ныне с "фонарями", дефицит... :Confused:

----------


## Avia M

> По традиции в канун Дня Воздушного флота России молодые арсеньевцы провели реставрацию истребителя МиГ-15, установленного возле колледжа ДВФУ.


В продолжение.




> 20.01.2021 г. самолёт МиГ-15УТИ установленный в качестве памятника у колледжа филиала ДВФУ в г. Арсеньеве был перемещён на территорию выставочной площадки ДВ музейно-выставочного центра на реставрацию.


 

Полагаю, после очередной реставрации, останется в музее...

----------


## Fencer

Губернатор Заполярья выступил за сохранение гидросамолета Бе-6ПЛО с острова Большой Грязный | Информационное агентство «В контексте»

----------


## OKA

> Губернатор Заполярья выступил за сохранение гидросамолета Бе-6ПЛО с острова Большой Грязный | Информационное агентство «В контексте»



Ещё про Бе-6 :

https://avp23649.livejournal.com/tag/%D0%91%D0%B5-6

Вот "на просторах", давеча, проскакивал ролик съёмок с воздуха в тех краях, в т. ч. знаменитые заброшенные памятники самолётам. 
Было бы здорово, если их отреставрируют. 
Вопрос в том- кто, когда, и где)) 

Снять тот же Бе-6 с постамента, будет задачей нетривиальной)) 

Это не памятники людям советской эпохи, на территориях бывшего СССР демонтировать)

Ещё про Мурманск :

----------


## Fencer

Жители Невинномысска выбирают место для самолёта МиГ-29 https://stv24.tv/novosti/zhiteli-nev...olyota-mig-29/

----------


## Fencer

Музей КнААЗ https://karopka.ru/community/user/15...09#lastComment

----------


## OKA

> Музей КнААЗ https://karopka.ru/community/user/15...09#lastComment


Интересно, 5 лет прошло..

----------


## Avia M

> Интересно, 5 лет прошло..


Пусть так. :Smile:  
Вот иной пример, на развалинах Академии в Монино.  
"Бережно хранятся" слайды, и фотографии раритетные в наличии. Снимки, товарищи неравнодушные сохранили и опубликовали (встречалось в Сети).
В музее одного из АРЗ, в лихие девяностые велено было уничтожить фотоархив. А завод с историей...

----------


## OKA

> Пусть так.... 
> ... В музее одного из АРЗ, в лихие девяностые велено было уничтожить фотоархив. А завод с историей...


Ну и где ж искать фактики, из мира галактики? ))

Встретилось, вот, на тему :

https://airmuseum.ru/aviamuzei-mira/...pocentr-knaaz/

----------


## Fencer

Музей авиационной техники Барнаульский АСК аэр.Лесной

----------


## Avia M

> Снять тот же Бе-6 с постамента, будет задачей нетривиальной))


Решение принято...




> его уже спасли, передали в музей, летом его приведут в порядок

----------


## Avia M

> Где почитать


https://www.aviaport.ru/digest/2021/03/01/668065.html

https://pikabu.ru/story/otvet_na_pos...oeniya_8051869

----------


## Fencer

> Губернатор Заполярья выступил за сохранение гидросамолета Бе-6ПЛО с острова Большой Грязный | Информационное агентство «В контексте»


https://ren.tv/news/v-rossii/810345-...hite-i-statuse

----------


## Fencer

Памятник Юрию Гагарину открыли в Индонезии https://www.aex.ru/m/news/2021/3/10/224803/

----------


## GThomson

> Памятник Юрию Гагарину открыли в Индонезии https://www.aex.ru/m/news/2021/3/10/224803/


в последние годы идёт массовое открытие памятников Гагарину одного и того же исполнения - в Израиле, Греции, Сербии, Штатах...
в Белграде уже убрали https://www.bbc.com/russian/other-news-43718320
интересно, какой в Индонезии поставили?

----------


## Flanker B

В ближайшем будущем будет стоять в Воронеже

----------


## Avia M

> интересно, какой в Индонезии поставили?


Такой...

----------


## FLOGGER

> В ближайшем будущем будет стоять в Воронеже


Хорошо бы, если б восстановили оригинальную окраску.

----------


## AndyK

> Хорошо бы, если б восстановили оригинальную окраску.


Ну да, тем более что однотонно серым покрасить не большая проблема. На его собрате 06 в Парке Победы в Н-Новгороде так и сделали.

----------


## Fencer

Фюзеляж штурмовика Ил-2 восстановлен военнослужащими поискового батальона ЗВО в Ленинградской области https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2349155@egNews

----------


## Fencer

В Парке «Патриот» введен в строй авиационный тренажер вертолета Ми-24 https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2349240@egNews

----------


## Fencer

Обнаружил в Калужской области целое поле с МиГ-ами с Су-шками времен СССР https://zen.yandex.ru/media/artemspe...861f0107c9e748

----------


## Fencer

> Обнаружил в Калужской области целое поле с МиГ-ами с Су-шками времен СССР https://zen.yandex.ru/media/artemspe...861f0107c9e748


https://igor113.livejournal.com/tag/медынь

----------


## Avia M

25 марта состоялась перевозка нового экспоната в парк культуры и отдыха «Патриот». Перемещение Ми-24В с аэродрома Кубинка осуществлялось с помощью крупнейшего транспортного вертолёта в мире — Ми-26. Ми-24В станет очередным экспонатом в коллекции этого развивающегося музея.

https://www.avimedia.aero/article/5789

----------


## Fencer

Известно, куда из аэропорта переедет Музей авиации https://rus.tvnet.lv/7214218/izvestn...-muzey-aviacii

----------


## Fencer

https://russianplanes.net/id282319

----------


## Avia M

https://russianplanes.net/id282558

Молодцы! Давно планировали...

----------


## Fencer

Самолёт Як-1б № 08110 был изготовлен 14 декабря 1942 года, принят военным представителем 15 декабря и с 18 декабря 1942 года числился за 273 (31) гиап.
В этот же день самолёт был выбран и оплачен колхозником Ф. П. Головатым, после чего торжественно передан майору Б.Н.Ерёмину, воевавшему под Сталинградом. К тому времени Борис Ерёмин уже имел на своём счету 7 самолётов врага, сбитых лично и в группе с товарищами, и был награждён двумя орденами Красного Знамени.
На борту самолёта была нанесена надпись:
«Лётчику Сталинградского фронта
Гвардии Майору тов. Ерёмину
от колхозника колхоза «Стахановец»
тов. Головатова.»
Самолёт сфотографирован на заводе в Саратове, в период подготовки фронтовых реликвий для выставки в павильоне на Соколовой Горе. В 1984 году фотография была подарена Борисом Николаевичем Ерёминым лётчикам своего полка с личным автографом. https://russianplanes.net/id282804

----------


## Avia M

Самолеты дешевые были, или колхозники богатые... Ныне и представить невозможно.

----------


## Fencer

> Самолеты дешевые были, или колхозники богатые... Ныне и представить невозможно.


Родина была в опасности...

----------


## OKA

> Родина была в опасности...


И пчеловоды деньги по ЛондонАм с Австриями не прятали)) 

И доверие не утрачивали))

----------


## Fencer

Музей Дальней авиации в Энгельсе и летка: cверхзвуковой бомбардировщик-ракетоносец Ту-22КД. https://ru-aviation.livejournal.com/...um=interesting

----------


## Avia M

Оригинально.

----------


## Fencer

В парке "Патриот" пополнение! https://zen.yandex.ru/media/lystseva...fd1d60b1ef984a

----------


## Fencer

КОСМОНАВТ ИВАН ВАГНЕР ОТКРЫЛ ОБНОВЛЕННЫЙ МУЗЕЙ АВИАДВИГАТЕЛЕЙ https://www.aviaport.ru/digest/2021/04/15/672171.html

----------


## OKA

> В парке "Патриот" пополнение! https://zen.yandex.ru/media/lystseva...fd1d60b1ef984a


Тремя днями ранее был репост с дзэна)) :

Парк "Патриот"

----------


## Avia M

Памятник Су-25 в Петропавловке 

https://techtraveling.ru/inscale/pam...petropavlovke/

----------


## Fencer

Музей авиации ПВО в Саваслейке https://forums.eagle.ru/topic/102873...omment-2162821

----------


## Avia M

Из Саваслейки забрали часть машин для Патриота. По факту, ныне в аэроклубе ВВС. Что-то не пошло в будущем "музее всех музеев"...

----------


## Fencer

Центральный музей ВВС в Монино
https://igor113.livejournal.com/65394.html
https://igor113.livejournal.com/1157479.html

----------


## Avia M

Такая история...
 https://macusima.livejournal.com/20517.html

Продолжение.  https://vn.ru/news-samolyet-il-14-vo...-v-kuybysheve/

----------


## Fencer

https://russianplanes.net/id284014

----------


## Fencer

> https://russianplanes.net/id284014


В Воронежской области установили памятник-бомбардировщик Су-24, на котором летали Герои России https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2358160@egNews

----------


## Fencer

Во дворе НГТУ установят боевой бомбардировщик https://ngs.ru/text/education/2019/09/03/66220819/

----------


## Avia M

> В Воронежской области установили памятник-бомбардировщик Су-24


Видео. https://youtu.be/MJ0DO1CcNAY

----------


## Avia M

Раменское, далее МФЮА...

----------


## Avia M

Открытие памятного знака «Самолет Су-27» у 61-й авиабазы в Барановичах. 

https://www.baranovichi-gik.gov.by/r...azy-1506-2021/

----------


## Fencer

В городе Комсомольск-на-Амуре открыт мемориальный комплекс «Аллея Героев» https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2359227@egNews

----------


## Fencer

> https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2359227@egNews


Ранее был памятником на аэродроме Комсомольск-на-Амуре (Дзёмги).
12 августа 2017 года.

----------


## Avia M

Музей авиации "Крылья Победы" открылся на Урале
В экспозиции музея представлены около 30 военных летательных аппаратов

https://tass.ru/ural-news/11315935

----------


## Avia M

> Очередной "Патриот"...


На высоте!

----------


## Fencer

МИГ-23 к посадке готов! МИГ-23 к посадке готов!

----------


## Avia M

> Будут восстанавливать на АРЗ для музея авиации ДОСААФ


 

https://russianplanes.net/id285266

----------


## FLOGGER

А ДОСААФ летал на МИ-6?

----------


## Fencer

> А ДОСААФ летал на МИ-6?


Не припоминаю этого.

----------


## Fencer

В Самаре демонтировали памятник истребителю МиГ-17 https://63.ru/text/culture/2021/05/19/69923216/

----------


## Fencer

В Торжке уже два вертолета ждут превращения в музей https://www.afanasy.biz/news/society/176480

----------


## Fencer

Стратегический бомбардировщик М-4 станет экспонатом музейного комплекса УГМК https://www.aex.ru/news/2021/5/27/229212/

----------


## Fencer

> Стратегический бомбардировщик М-4 станет экспонатом музейного комплекса УГМК https://www.aex.ru/news/2021/5/27/229212/


Интересно это тот что на фотографии или который в Филях.

----------


## Fencer

В новомосковском парке Памяти и Славы установят второй боевой вертолёт https://www.tsn24.ru/news/obshchestv...oy-vertolyet-/

----------


## Avia M

> Интересно это тот что на фотографии или который в Филях.


Который в Филях...

----------


## Fencer

> Который в Филях...


Так это хорошая новость - в этом музее ответственно относятся к экспонатам, а в Филях того гляди утилизируют или продадут на металл.

----------


## Fencer

> Так это хорошая новость - в этом музее ответственно относятся к экспонатам, а в Филях того гляди утилизируют или продадут на металл.


Вот он в 2019 году https://russianplanes.net/id256901

----------


## Fencer

Грозная «Лягушачья лапа» стала музейным экспонатом в Приморье https://prim.news/2021/05/31/groznay...tom-v-primore/

----------


## Fencer

> Вот он в 2019 году https://russianplanes.net/id256901


Информация по этому М-4М.



> Завершилась эпопея спасения М-4. В прошлом году на 10 тралах самолёт был вывезен на аэр. Медынь, где и находился более 5 мес, пока шла подготовка к вывозу очень негабаритной, основной части фюзеляжа. Все работы по вывозу проводились сотрудниками музея Задорожного, имеющего давние партнёрские отношения с Верхне Пышминским музеем. К сожалению борт имеет серьезные повреждения, полученные при перевозке на ЗиХ. Сейчас коллеги из Верхней Пышмы разрабатывают программу реставрации борта. Рад, что мне пришлось немало поработать на этом проекте.

----------


## Fencer

> Вот он в 2019 году https://russianplanes.net/id256901


Еще информация по этому М-4М https://russianplanes.net/id286286



> За Ан-12 находятся части фюзеляжа М-4 Зав.№ 5302528, и Ту-22.

----------


## Avia M

> Ещё про Бе-6


Работа "кипит"...

----------


## Avia M

в дальнейшем он будет установлен на постамент, имитирующий корабельный трамплин. 

https://russianplanes.net/id286635

----------


## OKA

> Работа "кипит"...


Выглядит настораживающе...))

----------


## Avia M

Краснодарский край станица Выселки.Сборка в музее "Военная горка".

https://russianplanes.net/id286758

----------


## Avia M

Вроде тот же...

https://www.dvnovosti.ru/komsomolsk/2020/11/20/123085/

Авиапамятники

----------


## aпм-90

Су-25, д.Камышовка Выборгский район, Лен.обл.



https://vk.com/wall-195474742_35
https://vk.com/wall-32962292_14122

----------


## Fencer

> Вроде тот же...


Да - тот же самый.

----------


## AndyM

> Су-25, д.Камышовка Выборгский район, Лен.обл.


60.43792, 29.05218

----------


## Fencer

Каталог авиамузеев https://www.aviationmuseum.eu/Blogvorm/site-map/

----------


## Fencer

Белорусский авиадневник - Главная страница

----------


## Fencer

> Командующий войсками Восточного военного округа генерал-полковник Геннадий Жидко принял участие в открытии памятника «Защитникам Дальневосточных рубежей» в авиачасти объединения ВВС и ПВО ВВО в поселке Хурба Хабаровского края.https://structure.mil.ru/structure/f...2325572@egNews


Еще фотография.

----------


## AndyK

> Су-25, д.Камышовка Выборгский район, Лен.обл.


Не исключено, что вот этот бывший ШМАСовский

----------


## Avia M

> Не исключено, что вот этот


Так и есть...

----------


## Fencer

> Стратегический бомбардировщик М-4 станет экспонатом музейного комплекса УГМК https://www.aex.ru/news/2021/5/27/229212/


Готовится к сборке https://www.avsim.su/forum/topic/219...0%D1%82%D1%8B/

----------


## Fencer

В Сольцах установят памятник ТУ-22М3 https://gpvn.ru/29516

----------


## Fencer

> В новомосковском парке Памяти и Славы установят второй боевой вертолёт https://www.tsn24.ru/news/obshchestv...oy-vertolyet-/


Вандалы выломали дверь у вертолета в парке Памяти и Славы в Новомосковске https://mk.tula.ru/news/n/vandaly-vy...novomoskovske/

----------


## Fencer

https://russianplanes.net/id288159

----------


## Fencer

Су-24 станет авиационным экспонатом для музейного комплекса в Лельчицах https://www.tvr.by/news/obshchestvo/...v_lelchitsakh/

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://russianplanes.net/id288437
Подробная история восстановления: https://vk.com/takeoffrules

----------


## Fencer

Два года назад новые собственники авиакомпании «Восток» решили передать машину в тюменский музей авиации. Оставить вертолет в краевом центре удалось, когда к этой проблеме подключился врио губернатора Хабаровского края.
Для восстановления памятника вертолет отреставрировали. Для установки машины на прежнем месте потребовалось укрепление фундамента и новый постамент. В его основании появилась подсветка.
Ми-1 – первый советский серийный вертолет, разработанный в конце 1940-х годов. Воздушное судно использовали до середины 80-х, на нём было установлено 27 мировых рекордов. Эти вертолеты использовали для оказания срочной медицинской помощи жителям отдалённых районов края и охраны лесов от пожаров.

----------


## Fencer

> Стратегический бомбардировщик М-4 станет экспонатом музейного комплекса УГМК https://www.aex.ru/news/2021/5/27/229212/


Возвращение Мясищева М-4 https://reaa.ru/threads/vozvrascheni...eva-m-4.98157/

----------


## OKA

> Возвращение Мясищева М-4 https://reaa.ru/threads/vozvrascheni...eva-m-4.98157/


Ролик про этот музей с ветки на "авиафоруме" :




Словесный перлы, типа "биплан Каталина" и т.п.  стали стандартными у "аффтарав")) 

А ещё в чём-то обвиняют настоящих, а не бородатых,  девочек-дизайнеров(или дизайнерок уже?)  :Biggrin:

----------


## Fencer

Ан-2: «секретный» самолёт монинского музея ВВС https://zen.yandex.ru/media/zabroshk...03af22afae4287

----------


## Fencer

В ВОИНСКОЙ ЧАСТИ НГУ ОТРЕМОНТИРУЮТ ВЕРТОЛЕТ-ЭКСПОНАТ https://www.wing.com.ua/content/view/30250/36/

----------


## Fencer

Когда «приземлится» музей авиации? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=prP6i_Ew-PY&t=249s

----------


## Fencer

Серебристый, голубой и цвета хаки: старым боевым самолетам дадут новую жизнь https://otvprim.tv/society/primorski...uju-zhizn.html
https://youtu.be/Nv-v6Eb1iwk

----------


## OKA

Про музей МАИ :

https://mai.ru/content/org/index.php?ID=22701

----------


## Avia M

Открытие бюста генерал полковнику авиации Москвителеву Н И в авиагородке БЕЛЬБЕК...

https://youtu.be/Ru9ABJXvYZw

----------


## Fencer

В Волгограде отреставрируют самолет МиГ-21 https://vpravda.ru/obshchestvo/v-vol...mig-21-116346/

----------


## Fencer

> В Волгограде отреставрируют самолет МиГ-21 https://vpravda.ru/obshchestvo/v-vol...mig-21-116346/


1973 год ПАМЯТНИКИ авиаторам и АВИАЦИОННОЙ технике. (62/62) [Форумы Balancer.Ru]

----------


## Fencer

Музей под открытым небом «Подвиг Ми-8» https://yandex.ru/maps/org/vertolyot...56.089676&z=17

----------


## Fencer

В мурманской школе восстановят памятник-самолет Як-38 https://murmansk.mk.ru/social/2021/0...let-yak38.html

----------


## Fencer

> Стратегический бомбардировщик М-4 станет экспонатом музейного комплекса УГМК https://www.aex.ru/news/2021/5/27/229212/


https://rg.ru/2021/08/04/reg-urfo/vi...kom-muzee.html

----------


## Fencer

Неизвестная «аллея Антонова» в музее ВВС в Монино https://zen.yandex.ru/media/zabroshk...ed6404cb5574cb

----------


## Fencer

Вертолет МИ-8 станет центром нового парка "Патриот" в поселке Монгохто. 

Авиабаза "Каменный ручей" совместно с поселковой администрацией создаст парковую зону. Так как поселок Монгохто - военный, то и тему выбрали патриотическую, решили устроить выставку военной техники под открытым небом.
Первый элемент парка - вертолет - уже занял свое место на специальных стойках. 
Это один из вертолетов МИ-8, семейство которых приняло участие в большом количестве локальных конфликтов. Они спасли тысячи человеческих жизней, выдерживали суровые сибирские морозы, катастрофическую жару и резкие перепады температур, пыль пустынь и тропические ливни. 
Кроме вертолета, здесь будут автомобили, пушки и спасательные катера типа "Ерш". Катер непростой, он используется для оказания помощи экипажам, терпящим бедствие на воде. Для этого катер десантируют на парашютах с борта самолета с высоты 600-1500 метров. 

Техника передается в часть по программе демилитаризации, устанавливать экспонаты будут совместно с поселковой администрацией. 
Кроме того, администрация поселка Монгохто установит в новом парке детскую площадку со специальным покрытием. 
Для этого все уже готово, необходима только стабильно хорошая погода в ближайший месяц. 

Полностью работу в парке планируют завершить в сентябре. https://m.ok.ru/voskhodvan/topic/153301416883038?__dp=y

----------


## Fencer

Владелец омского аэродрома Летова купил Ту-154. Самолет станет рестораном и музеем https://ngs55.ru/text/transport/2021/03/24/69828566/

----------


## Fencer

> Стратегический бомбардировщик М-4 станет экспонатом музейного комплекса УГМК https://www.aex.ru/news/2021/5/27/229212/


https://reaa.ru/threads/vozvrascheni...5#post-1970776



> Самолет собран и почти закончено исправление многочисленных мелких повреждений, но.... погоды чтобы покрасить машину пока нет. Холодно - 15-17, и ветер 10 мс
> А пока под крылом М4 уместился МиГ-15УТИ. На фото - справа

----------


## Евгений

> Владелец омского аэродрома Летова купил Ту-154. Самолет станет рестораном и музеем https://ngs55.ru/text/transport/2021/03/24/69828566/


 Там еще и перегон готовят.

----------


## FLOGGER

Молодцы, что и говорить!
Теперь надо, чтобы покрасили правильно.

----------


## Fencer

Экспозиция военной техники на Зеленом острове в г.Черкесск https://bleubarbe.livejournal.com/354498.html
https://yandex.ru/maps/org/muzey_voy...44.222302&z=15

----------


## Fencer

> В Волгограде отреставрируют самолет МиГ-21 https://vpravda.ru/obshchestvo/v-vol...mig-21-116346/


В Волгограде стартовала реставрация самолета МиГ-21 https://vpravda.ru/obshchestvo/v-vol...mig-21-116864/

----------


## Fencer

Су-24М б/н 09 красный. Аэродром Комсомольск-на-Амуре (Хурба). 14 августа 2021 года.

----------


## Fencer

> Командующий войсками Восточного военного округа генерал-полковник Геннадий Жидко принял участие в открытии памятника «Защитникам Дальневосточных рубежей» в авиачасти объединения ВВС и ПВО ВВО в поселке Хурба Хабаровского края. https://structure.mil.ru/structure/f...2325572@egNews


14 августа 2021 года.

----------


## Fencer

Музей авиации в Арсеньеве начал принимать первых гостей (ФОТО) https://www.newsvl.ru/society/2021/0...#ixzz73hfq4ScE

----------


## Fencer

> Командующий войсками Восточного военного округа генерал-полковник Геннадий Жидко принял участие в открытии памятника «Защитникам Дальневосточных рубежей» в авиачасти объединения ВВС и ПВО ВВО в поселке Хурба Хабаровского края. https://structure.mil.ru/structure/f...2325572@egNews


Источник https://m.ok.ru/profile/346610413883...o/903934604859

----------


## Avia M

В Саранске найден бесхозный самолет «Миг-17»...

https://stolica-s.su/archives/308617

----------


## Avia M

Торбеево 1990.

https://tass.ru/obschestvo/11247043

----------


## Avia M

https://russianplanes.net/id291093

----------


## Fencer

Су-27 б/н 23 красный на территории 23 иап на аэродроме Комсомольск-на-Амуре (Дзёмги). Снято 28.08.2021 года.

----------


## Fencer

В Иркутске реставрируют самолет в ИВВАИУ

----------


## Fencer

Музей дальней авиации в Энгельсе отметил своё 21-летие https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2383168@egNews

----------


## Fencer

> Стратегический бомбардировщик М-4 станет экспонатом музейного комплекса УГМК https://www.aex.ru/news/2021/5/27/229212/


https://reaa.ru/threads/vozvrascheni...4.98157/page-7
https://reaa.ru/threads/vozvrascheni...4.98157/page-8

----------


## Fencer

Станица Бриньковская (Краснодарский край) https://russianplanes.net/id292001

----------


## Fencer

В Торжок прибыл новый экспонат для частного музея вертолётов https://torzhok.pro/news/public-news...rtolyotov.html
В Торжок привезли вертолёт МИ-6 для частного музея https://tver.aif.ru/society/details/...astnogo_muzeya
В Торжок привезли раритетный вертолёт для частного музея https://tvernews.ru/news/275820/

----------


## Fencer

Труднодоступный музей военно-воздушных сил Северного флота в Сафоново https://pulse.mail.ru/article/trudno...mail_ru#js-dlg

----------


## Fencer

Кафе с самолетом «ЯК-40» попали под снос в Волгограде https://v102.ru/news/99508.html

----------


## Fencer

Начаты работы по реставрации известного гидросамолета-памятника Бе-6 https://www.facebook.com/groups/2035...5672408311995/

----------


## Avia M

Балашиха. Установка памятника мкр. Авиаторов. 

https://russianplanes.net/id292364

Установленный самолет МиГ-19 был восстановлен в Военно-техническом музее славы в Черноголовке.

----------


## Fencer

> Балашиха. Установка памятника мкр. Авиаторов. Вложение 106443
> 
> https://russianplanes.net/id292364


Здесь https://russianplanes.net/st/Mikoyan...(PG/PT/SM-6/7) еще фотографии этого памятника.

----------


## Fencer

Як-11 б/н 225 https://karopka.ru/community/user/9985/?MODEL=573537

----------


## Fencer

В Киселевске на входе в горсад установили самолет Як-52 https://gazeta.a42.ru/lenta/news/121...amolyot-yak-52

----------


## Fencer

Одесский музей авиатехники пополнится новыми экспонатами: два самолета Як-40 переедут в Гидропорт https://dumskaya.net/news/odesskiy-a...tsya-novymi-e/

----------


## Fencer

> Стратегический бомбардировщик М-4 станет экспонатом музейного комплекса УГМК https://www.aex.ru/news/2021/5/27/229212/


После покраски...

----------


## Fencer

Памятник Су-25 в Петропавловке Памятник Су-25 в Петропавловке | TechTraveling

----------


## Fencer

Ту-144 в Ульяновске https://disk.yandex.ru/a/ClTDTfTZ3U5AyS

----------


## Fencer

Обзор «Площадки авиации» в историко-культурном комплексе «Линия Сталина» - Авиация в Беларуси - Каталог статей - Белорусский авиадневник

----------


## Fencer

МЕМОРИАЛЬНЫЕ САМОЛЁТЫ И ВЕРТОЛЁТЫ НА ТЕРРИТОРИИ РЕСПУБЛИКИ БЕЛАРУСЬ (справочный материал) http://aircraft-museum.ucoz.ru/index..._belarusi/0-38
МЕМОРИАЛ http://aircraft-museum.ucoz.ru/index/memorial/0-46
МИНСКИЙ МУЗЕЙ АВИАЦИОННОЙ ТЕХНИКИ http://aircraft-museum.ucoz.ru/index...viamuzej/0-206

----------


## Fencer

Интерактивный музей на базе Ту-144 создадут в Казани за 86 млн рублей https://www.aex.ru/news/2021/9/30/235835/

----------


## Avia M

> Начаты работы по реставрации известного гидросамолета-памятника Бе-6


Давеча по ТВ сюжет был. На мой взгляд вполне педантично мастерят...

----------


## Fencer

> Давеча по ТВ сюжет был. На мой взгляд вполне педантично мастерят...


А где посмотреть об этом по ссылке здесь?

----------


## Avia M

> А где посмотреть об этом по ссылке здесь?


В новостях. Канал, увы не припомню.

----------


## Avia M

23 сентября в Гатчинский музей истории военной авиации поступил новый экспонат. Самолет МиГ-19...

https://gatchina-news.ru/novosti/muz...ym-eksponatom/

----------


## Fencer

> Начаты работы по реставрации известного гидросамолета-памятника Бе-6 https://www.facebook.com/groups/2035...5672408311995/


https://ria.ru/20211007/gidrosamolet-1753474799.html

----------


## Fencer

Наши "МИГи" сели в Риге https://youtu.be/ghsppzIXakM

----------


## Fencer

> В Волгограде отреставрируют самолет МиГ-21 https://vpravda.ru/obshchestvo/v-vol...mig-21-116346/


В Волгограде вернули боевую окраску самолету-памятнику https://v102.ru/news/100114.html

----------


## Avia M

ПОД ОТКРЫТЫМ НЕБОМ: НА АЭРОДРОМЕ ГОРСКАЯ ПОЯВИТСЯ ЭКСПОЗИЦИЯ, ПОСВЯЩЁННАЯ ИСТОРИИ АВИАЦИИ.
Соседство Ан-2 скоро составят истребители Су-27 и Миг-29. Но они отсюда взлетать не будут — Министерство обороны передаст аэроклубу суда, которые уже своё отслужили.

https://vk.com/wall-119453008_220721

----------


## Avia M

Штурмовик Су-25 установили в Театральном сквере Борисоглебска...

https://riavrn.ru/news/shturmovik-su...borisoglebska/

----------


## Fencer

Ту-124Ш ульяновского авиамузея 7350610 22 красный https://igor113.livejournal.com/33081.html

----------


## Avia M

Интересно куда?...

----------


## Fencer

Бе-12: анахронизм, стоящий на вооружении https://zen.yandex.ru/media/zabroshk...991a2d22a9aff4

----------


## Fencer

Военнослужащие ВВО привезут Ан-26 в Белогорск : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации
https://structure.mil.ru/structure/o...2392290@egNews

----------


## Fencer

Персональный самолет советского адмирала установлен в качестве памятника https://sverdlovskavia.livejournal.com/396299.html

----------


## Fencer

О проекте https://www.l-39.aero/index.php/proekty#o-proekte
Фотоархив https://www.l-39.aero/index.php/proekty#fotoarkhiv-4

----------


## Fencer

МУЗЕЮ АВИАЦИИ КОНОТОПА ПЕРЕДАЮТ ДВА ВЕРТОЛЕТА https://www.wing.com.ua/content/view/31354/76/

----------


## Евгений

Небольшой город Баймак на юге Башкирии. Во дворе военкомата установлен МиГ-23М, ранее служивший в 412 ИАП на аэродроме Домбаровка в Оренбуржье. Самолёт был выделен маршалом Ахрамеевым, идею установки реализовал военком Баймака Знобищев Н.Е. и в феврале 1992 года борт занял свое место на постаменте.
Отдельное спасибо за фото Гульнаре Мануйлиной.

----------


## Avia M

На территории иркутской школы №21 имени Юрия Гагарина установят самолет-памятник МИГ-23. Планер перевезут с площадки бывшего военного городка.

https://www.irk.ru/news/20211207/airplane/

----------


## RA3DCS

> , идею установки реализовал военком Баймака Знобищев Н.Е.


И получилось как всегда. Убожество!

----------


## Fencer

Ещё один памятник самолёт появился на территории авиагарнизоне Хурба-2 - Су-17М4 б/н 303 (бортовой номер в честь 303 гсад) https://m.vk.com/wall-154163406_724?reply=726#reply726

----------


## Fencer

> Ещё один памятник самолёт появился на территории авиагарнизоне Хурба-2 - Су-17М4 б/н 303 (бортовой номер в честь 303 гсад) https://m.vk.com/wall-154163406_724?reply=726#reply726


https://www.instagram.com/p/CXQ7Qois...b-9951f767909e

----------


## Fencer

> На территории иркутской школы №21 имени Юрия Гагарина установят самолет-памятник МИГ-23. Планер перевезут с площадки бывшего военного городка.


https://russianplanes.net/id297532
https://russianplanes.net/id297606

----------


## Евгений

Убожество получилось в 2000х когда кому то из новых военкомов пришла мысль перекрасить брт.

----------


## Fencer

> Убожество получилось в 2000х когда кому то из новых военкомов пришла мысль перекрасить брт.


Об чём речь?

----------


## Avia M

Масштаб...  :Cool:

----------


## Евгений

> Об чём речь?


Речь про МиГ-23 в Баймаке.

----------


## Avia M

Оригинально.

----------


## Fencer

Для восстановления "Бурана" придется построить специальный ангар https://ria.ru/20211228/buran-1765917855.html

----------


## Avia M

Сегодня ночью самолет Як-42Д c бортовым номером RA-42344, который председатель Государственной думы Вячеслав Володин, подарил Саратову, установили у старого аэропорта на улице Жуковского.

https://sarinform.ru/news/community/...rogo-aeroporta
https://youtu.be/5nIhKaftddc

----------


## Avia M

> Интересно куда?...


Перевозка фузеляжа самолета ТУ-134А на трале из Москвы в Екатеринбург

https://youtu.be/j9R_6YGJnyI

----------


## Avia M

Из подмосковного Жуковского в Первый нефтяной доставили самолет Ан-24, на котором летали первооткрыватели Шаимской нефти и перевозились важные грузы. Его установили в новом парке около урайской Соборной мечети.

https://youtu.be/W5LDm10IWLM

----------


## Avia M

Весьма интересно. Полагаю будет обновляться коллекция...

https://goskatalog.ru/portal/#/colle...ageExists=null

----------


## Avia M

Музей УГМК от музея Задорожного...

----------


## OKA



----------


## Fencer

Вертолёт Ми-24 восстановят ученики детско-юношеского центра в Карасуке https://www.nsktv.ru/news/obshchestv...ra_v_karasuke/

----------


## Fencer

Один из первых серийных Су-27П установленный в настоящее время недалеко от штаба 23-го иап на аэродроме «Дзёмги» в Комсомольске-на-Амуре https://m.ok.ru/dk?st.cmd=altGroupMe...nkToTopicClick

----------


## Fencer

Авиапамятник с загадочной судьбой установлен в 2013г. на территории Комсомольского на Амуре Авиационного Завода им. Ю.А.Гагарина.

Около малярного цеха на постамент встал корабельный истребитель Су-33. Самолет получил бортовой номер 70 и изображение героя России Т.А.Апакидзе , погибшего на Су-33 с бортовым номером 70 в Пскове в июле 2001г. На открытии присутствовали официальные лица администрации Хабаровского края и Дирекции КнАЗ, от ВМФ присутствовали: бывший Командующий Морской Авиации РФ (в 1994-2000 гг.) Владимир Дейнека, Командир 279-го Отдельного КИАП СФ Евгений Кузнецов и Герой РФ генерал-лейтенант авиации Иван Бохонко.

Интересным фактом стало то, что самолет Су-33 , относящийся скорее всего к 9-й,заключительной серии Су-33, так и не был выкуплен МО России и фактически не летал. До установки на памятник этот Су-33 несколько раз был показан публике в дни открытых дверей на аэродроме Дземги. https://m.ok.ru/dk?st.cmd=altGroupMe...h&tkn=1838#lst

----------


## AndyK

> Один из первых серийных Су-27П установленный в настоящее время недалеко от штаба 23-го иап на аэродроме «Дзёмги» в Комсомольске-на-Амуре https://m.ok.ru/dk?st.cmd=altGroupMe...nkToTopicClick


Какой же он "один из первых серийных...", когда у него ласт толстый?  :Wink:

----------


## Antares

> Сегодня ночью самолет Як-42Д c бортовым номером RA-42344, который председатель Государственной думы Вячеслав Володин, подарил Саратову, установили у старого аэропорта на улице Жуковского.


Перекатку доверили МЧС-никам, и вот результат.

----------


## Fencer

> Какой же он "один из первых серийных...", когда у него ласт толстый?


Я просто скопировал текст, а так более важна фотография - во время дней открытых дверей невозможно сфотографировать, чтобы самолёт вчистую был виден без внешних "помех".

----------


## Fencer

> Перекатку доверили МЧС-никам, и вот результат.


Попутно отрабатывали применение своих средств спасения...

----------


## Fencer

Единсвенный! Самолет Як-23УТИ https://zen.yandex.ru/media/tmuseum/...7cd3d3e#js-dlg

----------


## Fencer

Як-38 палубный штурмовик советской эпохи https://zen.yandex.ru/media/tmuseum/...dc6b0eef46fd76

----------


## Антоха

В Центральном музее авиации замечена небольшая перестановка. Наконец-то все МиГ-29 собрали в одну линейку.

----------


## Fencer

Главные реликвии музея авиации в Монино https://zen.yandex.ru/media/zabroshk...dffe5709e3d23d

----------


## Avia M

> Наконец-то все МиГ-29 собрали в одну линейку.


 https://russianplanes.net/id300119

----------


## Fencer

Напротив бывшего штаба 21 корпуса ВВС-ПВО. https://m.ok.ru/profile/557172766792...o/922510440776

----------


## FLOGGER

Это не во Ржеве? Где это?

----------


## Fencer

> Это не во Ржеве? Где это?


Штаб находился в Североморске https://www.google.com/search?q=21+к...obile&ie=UTF-8

----------


## Fencer

Парковый комплекс истории техники им. К.Г.Сахарова в Тольятти https://tur-klub.blogspot.com/2022/02/blog-post.html

----------


## Fencer

Еще 80 метров: «каспийского монстра» с берега моря буксируют в парк https://eadaily.com/ru/news/2022/02/...zen.yandex.com

----------


## Fencer

Куда «разлетелись» из Жуковского списанные самолёты и вертолёты? https://zen.yandex.ru/media/zabroshk..._campaign=dbr&

----------


## Fencer

На вечную стоянку отправили самолеты-памятники в Новосибирске https://vn.ru/news-na-vechnuyu-stoya...-novosibirske/

----------


## Fencer

Полтава, музей авиатехники https://www.wing.com.ua/component/op...gory/catid,34/

----------


## Fencer

Реставрация вертолета Ми-1 в Витебском аэроклубе - Авиация в Беларуси - Каталог статей - Белорусский авиадневник

----------


## Fencer

В УФУ ПРИВЕЗУТ ВОЕННЫЙ САМОЛЕТ СУ-25 https://www.aviaport.ru/digest/2022/02/28/710811.html

----------


## Fencer

Ми-26 – заводской №34001212007, бортовой номер 07 желтого цвета. Корпус - зелёно-салатовой камуфляжной окраски с рисунками «оскала зубов» и «глазами» по обе стороны фюзеляжа. Был доставлен в Боровую из Мачулищ 15 октября 2009 года по воздуху аналогичным вертолётом и находился в экспозиции Музея авиационной техники Минского аэроклуба ДОСААФ. 12 февраля 2022 года перевезен в Липки, на новое место базирования аэроклуба, где и находится в данное время в разобранном виде. https://russianplanes.net/id301525

----------


## Fencer

В энгельсском парке появится новый самолет: стало известно, когда хотят доставить экспонат https://nversia.ru/news/v-engelsskom...avit-eksponat/

----------


## Fencer

Datanshang Aviation Museum (Beijing, Пекин, КНР) https://russianplanes.net/id301566

----------


## Fencer

Донецк (Ростовская область).
https://russianplanes.net/id301540
https://russianplanes.net/id301541

----------


## Fencer

https://russianplanes.net/id301575

----------


## Fencer

Музей ВВС СФ (пос. Сафоново, Мурманская область).

----------


## Avia M

Бывает...

----------


## Fencer

Открытие самолёта-памятника Ил-4 на территории ("Б") Комсомольского-на-Амуре авиационного завода им. Ю. А. Гагарина.
Фото Владимира Ивахненко, 13 августа 1982 г. https://m.vk.com/wall-3534453_15033

----------


## Fencer

Музей истории авиации в Германии https://vaul.ru/samoljotyvaul/muzej-aviatsii-v-germanii

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://avvakul.ru/index.php?id=3

----------


## Fencer

МиГ-21 б/н 079, Майкоп, 1984 год https://avvakul.ru/index.php?id=3

----------


## Avia M

Аллея славы защитникам неба Москвы.

----------


## Fencer

Ту-144 в г. Жуковский.
Фото https://cloud.mail.ru/public/6uy7/dgaknYzZR

----------


## Fencer

УТИ МиГ-15 б/н 34, Амдерма (источник http://svvaulsh.ru/e107_plugins/copp....php?album=129).

----------


## Fencer

МиГ-15 б/н 01, Смирных http://svvaulsh.ru/e107_plugins/copp...lbum=239&pos=7

----------


## Fencer

Источник http://svvaulsh.ru/e107_plugins/copp....php?album=266

----------


## Fencer

МиГ-21 б/н 21 в Ключево (Польша), 1988 год https://www.sgvavia.ru/photo/

----------


## Avia M

> В УФУ ПРИВЕЗУТ ВОЕННЫЙ САМОЛЕТ СУ-25 https://www.aviaport.ru/digest/2022/02/28/710811.html


 https://zen.yandex.ru/media/sturmufa...ddc94d7f2b3297

----------


## Fencer

КнААЗ им. Ю.А. Гагарина (источник https://www.google.ru/maps/place/%D0...!4d137.0827883).

----------


## Fencer

> КнААЗ им. Ю.А. Гагарина (источник https://www.google.ru/maps/place/%D0...!4d137.0827883).


Еще фотографии.

----------


## Fencer

Ан-12 – экспонат Музея Победы (к 60-летию первого полёта Ан-12) http://www.kr-media.ru/upload/iblock...d612f72228.pdf

----------


## Fencer

Музей Линия Сталина, Беларусь
Таганрогский авиационный музей, Таганрог, Россия
Музей военной техники Боевая слава Урала, Верхняя Пышма, Россия
Музей военной техники "Боевая слава Урала", Верхняя Пышма, Россия
Музей военной техники "Боевая слава Урала", Верхняя Пышма, Россия
Пермский авиамузей Михаила Павлова, Верхние Мулы, Пермь, Россия
Парк Победы, Салехард, Россия
Аллея самолетов, аэропорт Салехарда, Россия
Государственный музей авиации, Жуляны, Киев, Украина
Авиационный Музей, Курган, Россия
Музей Парк Победы, Москва
Muzej Vazduhoplavstva. Белград, Сербия
Finnish Aviation Museum, Vantaa, Finland
National Museum Of Military History, Sofia, Bulgaria
mig-27k_irkutsk
Walkaround Su-15TM, Letecké múzeum Košice

----------


## Avia M

Памятник советским летчикам демонтирован в Тернополе.

https://ria.ru/20220414/ternopol-178...medium=desktop

----------


## Fencer

> Памятник советским летчикам демонтирован в Тернополе.
> https://ria.ru/20220414/ternopol-178...medium=desktop


Что советские летчики сделали им...

----------


## Avia M

> Что советские летчики сделали им...


Надо у надала спросить.

----------


## OKA

> Памятник советским летчикам демонтирован в Тернополе.
> 
> https://ria.ru/20220414/ternopol-178...medium=desktop


Там не только самолётами занялись... 

https://t.me/ChDambiev/15367

Вряд ли "на иголки", скорее на продажу. Успеть хапнуть и "запанувати", пока есть что урвать.

----------


## Avia M

> Там не только самолётами занялись...





> «на этом месте будет стоять украинская техника».


Интересно, какая украинская в 1944...

----------


## Fencer

МУЗЕЙ ВОЕННО-ТРАНСПОРТНОЙ АВИАЦИИ Г. ИВАНОВО http://muzei-vta.ru/

----------


## Avia M

> Видимо Су-24 тоже куда-то отдавать планируют.


Пока на месте...

----------


## Fencer

Ми-6 СССР-21887 в Мочище (Новосибирск) https://russianplanes.net/id303089

----------


## Fencer

Музей истории аэропорта Толмачево (Новосибирск) https://russianplanes.net/id303088

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://russianplanes.net/id303138

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://russianplanes.net/id303161

----------


## Fencer

НА АЭРОДРОМЕ ОРЕШКОВО ПОД КАЛУГОЙ ВОССТАНОВИЛИ ДВА Л-39 https://www.aviaport.ru/digest/2022/04/26/717005.html

----------


## Fencer

Аэропорт Николаевск-на-Амуре

----------


## Avia M

Из того, что было. :Smile:

----------


## Avia M

> Какой же он "один из первых серийных...", когда у него ласт толстый?


"Ласт" не родной же. Серия 07...

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://russianplanes.net/id303257

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://russianplanes.net/id303254

----------


## Fencer

> Из того, что было.


А где это?

----------


## Avia M

> А где это?


Ташкент.

----------


## Fencer

На аэродроме Орешково под Калугой восстановили два Л-39 https://www.aviaport.ru/digest/2022/04/26/717005.html
https://russianplanes.net/id303191

----------


## Avia M

Ташкентские волонтеры приступили к восстановлению истребителя МИГ-17, установленного на въезде в Авиагородок – один из районов столицы.

https://uz.sputniknews.ru/20211004/v...-20759632.html

----------


## Rutunda

> Там не только самолётами занялись... 
> 
> https://t.me/ChDambiev/15367
> 
> Вряд ли "на иголки", скорее на продажу. Успеть хапнуть и "запанувати", пока есть что урвать.


Не  будет того. Никому этот ржавчик столько лет бывший под небом не нужен. Заберут его в Жуляны в пару к УТИ. Там давно хотели.
 Да и соответствие прототипу не очень. Многие детали не аутентичны.  На западе этих МиГов и не летных и летных как говна.

----------


## Fencer

> В УФУ ПРИВЕЗУТ ВОЕННЫЙ САМОЛЕТ СУ-25 https://www.aviaport.ru/digest/2022/02/28/710811.html


Источник https://aviaforum.ru/threads/kopilka....4492/page-193

----------


## Fencer

В Авиапарке "Орешково" полным ходом идут работы по обустройству новой музейной территории. Для большинства исторических самолётов возводятся специальные защитные навесы. https://russianplanes.net/id303491

----------


## Fencer

АЛЕКСАНДР ГУСЕВ ОТКРЫЛ ПАМЯТНИК ВОЕННЫМ ЛЕТЧИКАМ В ВОРОНЕЖЕ https://www.aviaport.ru/digest/2022/05/05/717755.html

----------


## Fencer

Командующий Северным флотом принял участие в открытии памятника защитникам неба Заполярья https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2420187@egNews

----------


## Fencer

В агрогородоке Бостынь Лунинецкого района Брестской области имеется один мемориальный самолет Як-52.

Як-52 – заводской номер 889113, регистрационный номер EW-055AM. Эксплуатировался в Могилевском аэроклубе.
Установлен на территории Государственного учреждения образования «Бостынская средняя школа» по улице Октябрьская, 40. Является экспонатом музея «Память» центра военно-патриотического воспитания, открытого на базе школы 18 марта 2022 года. Белорусский авиадневник - Брестская область. Часть 1.

----------


## Fencer

Экраноплан «Лунь» – гроза кораблей и морской спасатель | Сетевое издание - Воздушное Обозрение

----------


## Fencer

https://russianplanes.net/id303702

----------


## Fencer

Новокузнецк https://russianplanes.net/id303700

----------


## Fencer

Минеральные Воды https://russianplanes.net/id303644

----------


## Fencer

МиГ-17 б/н 10 в Марнеули (Грузия) https://sandar.ucoz.ru/photo/?page1

----------


## Fencer

На Мочищенском шоссе заметили самолет Як-40 — мы выяснили, куда и зачем его везли https://ngs.ru/text/gorod/2021/12/04/70295165/

----------


## Avia M

Прекрасно! Верхняя Пышма. Иркутяне поделились...

----------


## Avia M

В волгоградском парке Героев-летчиков неизвестные вандалы сломали хвостовую часть самолета Су-27. Повреждения заметили специалисты МБУ «ЖКХ Дзержинского района» во время обслуживания территории. Поиском вандалов уже занялись полицейские.

https://lacmus.life/novosti/4001-v-v...nichenija.html

----------


## Avia M

В Севастополе пополнение.

----------


## Avia M

Легендарный самолет «Дуглас» из Красноярска отправили на реставрацию в Новосибирск. Этот борт, который еще называют «бортом Тюрикова» по имени последнего КВС, в 2016–2017 годах экспедицией Красноярского отделения РГО эвакуировали из тундры.

https://ngs24.ru/text/world/2021/12/16/70320560/

С конца прошлого года в одном из ангаров новосибирского аэродрома Мочище начали восстанавливать американский самолет «дуглас», который пролежал на замерзшем болоте в таймырской тундре почти 70 лет. У самолета богатая история. Это легендарный «Борт Тюрикова», который потерпел крушение в 1947 году. Командир Максим Тюриков сумел посадить самолет так, что все пассажиры и члены экипажа остались целы. Правда, потом им пришлось неделями ждать спасения. После посадки сам командир, члены экипажа и несколько пассажиров отправились искать помощь. Все они пропали без вести, а останки Максима Тюрикова нашли спустя несколько лет в 120 километрах от места падения самолета. Журналисты НГС съездили на аэродром Мочище, чтобы прикоснуться к истории.

https://ngs.ru/text/world/2022/01/25/70392137/

----------


## Fencer

Парк "Патриот" (Кубинка) https://russianplanes.net/id304135

----------


## Fencer

Чериков (Могилевская область) https://aviapix.ru/photo/13959/

----------


## Fencer

Елец https://aviapix.ru/photo/13843/

----------


## Avia M

Предстоит сборка...

----------


## Fencer

> Предстоит сборка...


Чего именно и где это снято?

----------


## Avia M

> Чего именно и где это снято?


. Машина из Иркутска.

----------


## Avia M

В Самаре начался монтаж памятника самолету МиГ-17 в Южном городе.

Читайте на WWW.SAMARA.KP.RU: https://www.samara.kp.ru/online/news/4769796/

----------


## Fencer

Ту-134А СССР-65012 в аэропорту Тюмень (Рощино) https://russianplanes.net/id304257

----------


## Fencer

Ми-8 RA-22217, Омский завод ГА https://aviapix.ru/photo/13995/

----------


## Fencer

Ми-8Т б/н 21 белый в Омском кадетском корпусе МО РФ https://aviapix.ru/photo/13994/

----------


## Fencer

МиГ-17 б/н 17 синий, Минеральные Воды (Ставропольский край) https://aviapix.ru/photo/13996/

----------


## Avia M

У иркутянина неожиданно "прорезались зубки"... :Smile:

----------


## Fencer

Кемерово
Ми-2 б/н  желтый  https://russianplanes.net/id304444
Як-52  https://russianplanes.net/id304445
Як-18ПМ б/н 18 синий https://russianplanes.net/id304446

----------


## Fencer

Ми-24В б/н 78 желтый в Тюмени 
https://aviapix.ru/photo/14213/
https://aviapix.ru/photo/14214/
https://aviapix.ru/photo/14215/

----------


## Fencer

Ми-4СП СССР-06119, Уктус (Екатеринбург) https://russianplanes.net/id304536

----------


## Fencer

Ми-2 б/н 018 синий в Иваново https://russianplanes.net/id304545

----------


## Fencer

Ил-14П в Новосибирской области https://russianplanes.net/id304590

----------


## Fencer

Ту-134Б-3 RA-65694 в Орешково (Калуга) https://russianplanes.net/id304609

----------


## Fencer

Як-40К RA-87900 в Калужской области https://russianplanes.net/id304253

----------


## Fencer

Су-17М4 б/н 303 красный в Хурбе-2 (Комсомольский район, Хабаровский край) https://m.vk.com/search?z=photo-1838...25B1%25D0%25B0

----------


## Fencer

Су-33 б/н 70 красный на КнААПО им. Ю.А. Гагарина https://m.vk.com/wall715408648_127?f...83%D1%80%D0%B5

----------


## Fencer

https://www.airliners.net/photo/Pola...UDLvkuBA%3D%3D

----------


## Fencer

Ми-6А RA-21046 в Сургуте 
https://russianplanes.net/id304661
https://russianplanes.net/id304662
https://russianplanes.net/id304663

----------


## Avia M

Оригинально... :Smile:

----------


## Red307

На той неделе микояне вдруг массово вывалили на улицу в калашный ряд. Говорят, Миг-31М готовят в памятник не то в Арзамас, не то в Армавир.

----------


## FLOGGER

> не то в Арзамас, не то в Армавир.


Не, лучше давайте в Пышму. У меня там знакомый, будет кому отснять. :Smile:

----------


## Fencer

> Не, лучше давайте в Пышму. У меня там знакомый, будет кому отснять.


В Верхней Пышме ответственно к экспонатам и деньги у них есть на это.

----------


## Антоха

В Орешково восстановили Л-39 в демонстрационной окраске пилотажной группы "Русь". Эта машина была выкуплена после списания и демилитаризации.
Теперь борт №*1* (*RF-00101*) будет выставлен на музейной территории Авиапарка Орешково.
В ближайшее время рядом с Л-39 появится отреставрированный МиГ-29 /9.12 пилотажной группы Стрижи.

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://m.vk.com/wall-213115423_26?from=search/Хурба

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://m.vk.com/wall-213115423_24?f...252525252525B0

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://m.vk.com/wall-203692171_1910?from=search/Хурба

----------


## Red307

> В Верхней Пышме ответственно к экспонатам и деньги у них есть на это.


В Верхней Пышме уже есть один 31й

----------


## Avia M

> В Верхней Пышме уже есть один 31й


Коли деньги есть... :Smile:

----------


## Red307

Я смотрю, тут и лиевский 134 прописался

----------


## FLOGGER

> В Верхней Пышме уже есть один 31й


Одно дело 31-й, а другое дело 31М.
P.S. А кто-нибудь знает, ТУ-123 там нет? На Ходынке был когда-то, да, наверное, на цветмет продали... :Frown:

----------


## Red307

Только ту-141.
На фото выше справа

----------


## Avia M

> Я смотрю, тут и лиевский 134 прописался


Странно, его в Екатеринбург транспортировали... :Confused:

----------


## Red307

Я сегодня своими глазами его видел в этой самой Пышме и фоту приложил. 



(Грубо говоря, первая фота была сфоткана и почти сразу выложена)

Сам музей по духу ближе к Бурже, чем к Монино. Уральский, горнометаллургический хорошо вложился.

----------


## Avia M

Охотно верю. Я о том, что адрес прописки был известен ещё в январе.

----------


## Евгений

Сегодня активно шла стыковка Сэйбра. В скором времени будет готов.

----------


## Avia M

Готовятся к передаче на "подиум" три Су-27 и один МиГ-29.

----------


## Avia M

"Новенький"?  г.Чита. С весны наблюдается...

https://russianplanes.net/id305300

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://m.vk.com/wall464603853_2478?from=search/Хурба

----------


## Avia M

8 июля. /ТАСС/. Памятник отечественному многоцелевому истребителю Су-27 открыли в пятницу в Дагестане на территории Кизлярского электромеханического завода (ОАО "Концерн КЭМЗ"). 

https://youtu.be/W4qv35hRkYI

----------


## Fencer

Реставрационные работы в губе Грязной близятся к концу https://www.hibiny.com/news/archive/268890/

----------


## FLOGGER

> Реставрационные работы в губе Грязной близятся к концу https://www.hibiny.com/news/archive/268890/


Какие молодцы ребята!

----------


## Avia M

> Какие молодцы ребята!


Безусловно!
Но полагаю, найдутся недовольные "любители". Мол заклепки (к примеру) применили нештатные...
Обзванивал комиссионки, в поисках оригинальных щитков. Тщетно. Смастерил нечто похожее по форме...

----------


## Fencer

> Но полагаю, найдутся недовольные "любители". Мол заклепки (к примеру) применили нештатные...


Всегда найдутся и тем более со стороны, не принимавшие участие в реставрации...

----------


## Fencer

> Обзванивал комиссионки, в поисках оригинальных щитков. Тщетно. Смастерил нечто похожее по форме...


Чаще всего так и делается при реставрации...

----------


## Avia M

> Чаще всего так и делается при реставрации...





> Но..., что с флагом ВМФ? Почему звезда перевернута?


  :Confused:

----------


## Fencer

> 


Реставрация разная бывает - где с серьёзным подходом, а где побыстрому...

----------


## Red307

> 8 июля. /ТАСС/. Памятник отечественному многоцелевому истребителю Су-27 открыли в пятницу в Дагестане на территории Кизлярского электромеханического завода (ОАО "Концерн КЭМЗ"). 
> 
> https://youtu.be/W4qv35hRkYI


А что, реально так НАРы можно применять?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> А что, реально так НАРы можно применять?


А ракеты на концевых пилонах (как и сами эти пилоны) не смутили?

----------


## Avia M

> А ракеты на концевых пилонах (как и сами эти пилоны) не смутили?


Кст., неужели эти пилоны дефицит? Почему с ними не отдают? Не впервые наблюдается...

----------


## FLOGGER

> А ракеты на концевых пилонах (как и сами эти пилоны) не смутили?


Да уж... Да что с него взять? "Он же памятник"!

----------


## Red307

> А ракеты на концевых пилонах (как и сами эти пилоны) не смутили?


Это был следующий вопрос.

----------


## Avia M

Доступно и граффити отсутствуют. Было время...

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://m.vk.com/aviarestorermonino

----------


## Fencer

На ПАО «ТАНТК им. Г.М. Бериева» торжественно открыт памятник самолету-амфибии Бе-103

----------


## FLOGGER

Странно, на мой взгляд, видеть памятник самолету, которого практически не было. Как мне казалось раньше, памятники ставят чему-то или кому-то, что (или кто) оставил какой-то след в истории чего-либо. А здесь... Конечно, здорово, что сохранили один экземпляр в хорошем состоянии. Вообще, по-моему, в Таганроге молодцы: и 21БИС они хорошо восстановили, нормально выглядит. Не как 21ПФМ №54 в Кубинке. Там, наверное, скоро начнут акварельными красками красить :Smile: 
P.S. Не в обиду уважаемому Fencer'у, конечно, мой пост.

----------


## Avia M

Устремленный.

----------


## Fencer

> Странно, на мой взгляд, видеть памятник самолету, которого практически не было. Как мне казалось раньше, памятники ставят чему-то или кому-то, что (или кто) оставил какой-то след в истории чего-либо. А здесь... Конечно, здорово, что сохранили один экземпляр в хорошем состоянии.
> P.S. Не в обиду уважаемому Fencer'у, конечно, мой пост.


А если посмотреть с другой точки зрения - это самолёт, разработанный в ОКБ им. Г. М. Бериева и воплощенный в металле, хоть и не пошёл в серийное производство...

----------


## Fencer

КнААЗ им. Ю.А.Гагарина https://m.vk.com/wall-44683459_3091

----------


## Avia M

> А если посмотреть с другой точки зрения - это самолёт, разработанный в ОКБ им. Г. М. Бериева и воплощенный в металле, хоть и не пошёл в серийное производство...


Да всё красиво там.
Пусть будет музейный экспонат, не памятник. Главное, сохранили для истории.

----------


## FLOGGER

> А если посмотреть с другой точки зрения - это самолёт, разработанный в ОКБ им. Г. М. Бериева и воплощенный в металле, хоть и не пошёл в серийное производство...


Так эта точка зрения от моей и не отличается: я же не утверждал, что этого самолета не было вообще. Был, конечно, построен. Я просто выразил свое мнение о сути памятников, хотя, возможно, я и не прав. А вообще памятники можно ставить чему угодно, да их и ставят.

----------


## Fencer

> КнААЗ им. Ю.А.Гагарина


https://m.vk.com/wall13750335_2167?f...

----------


## Avia M

> КнААЗ.


Так ничего не изменилось, даже "акварелью" не подкрасили... :Smile: 
Предлагаю освещать события, иначе засыплется тема просто фото.

----------


## Avia M

> Полет на тренажере самолета Су-27 с настоящим летчиком.




Но нашлись люди! Нашлись!  :Smile:

----------


## Fencer

Як-40 RA-87392, Котлас https://russianplanes.net/id305962

----------


## Avia M

"Побледнел". Красился далеко не гуашью, за вознаграждение. По прошествии семи лет вновь готовится.
Слышен радиообмен, возм. будет интерактивный...

----------


## Антоха

С музейно-мемориальным комплексом в деревне Новоселово на месте гибели космонавта Юрия Гагарина и летчика Владимира Серегина (Владимирская область) явно что-то не так.... вчера туда доставили уже второй списанный МиГ-29/9.12. 
Борт №*53* забрали с хранения на 121 АРЗ
   

При этом, там уже пять лет стоит (ожидает установки) списанный с хранения бывший борт 28-го гвардейского иап №*01*

----------


## Avia M

В кулуарах обсуждали, что прежний не укомплектован...

----------


## Red307

Не совсем памятник конечно. Экспонат в музее Ельцина.



Откуда Руцкой знал в 92м году, что Су-27М в итоге попадут в витязи?

----------


## Red307

> С музейно-мемориальным комплексом в деревне Новоселово на месте гибели космонавта Юрия Гагарина и летчика Владимира Серегина (Владимирская область) явно что-то не так.... вчера туда доставили уже второй списанный МиГ-29/9.12. 
> Борт №*53* забрали с хранения на 121 АРЗ
>    
> 
> При этом, там уже пять лет стоит (ожидает установки) списанный с хранения бывший борт 28-го гвардейского иап №*01*


Тот, который "5 лет ждал", он разве не сгорел вместе с домиком космонавтов?

----------


## Антоха

> В кулуарах обсуждали, что прежний не укомплектован...


На Вашем фото МиГ-29 №53 тип 9.13, разложенный в ноябре 1999 года на подлёте к Кубинке лётчиком Авраменко после столкновения с самолётом Вадима Шмигельского, летевшего на МиГ-29Б № 40

----------


## Avia M

> Откуда Руцкой знал в 92м году, что Су-27М в итоге попадут в витязи?


О Витязях он знал, ливрею позаимствовал и "одел" Су-37...

----------


## Avia M

> На Вашем фото МиГ-29 №53 тип 9.13


Тогда так.

----------


## Avia M

> Тот, который "5 лет ждал", он разве не сгорел вместе с домиком космонавтов?


Даже УТИ уцелел.

----------


## Fencer

В Латвии убрали с постамента советский бомбардировщик Ил-28 https://www.google.com/amp/s/regnum.ru/amp/3654122

----------


## Fencer

Снято из окна поезда Москва-Ижевск. Самолёт стоит на территории одного из дворов в деревне Малая Венья. https://russianplanes.net/id304111

----------


## Avia M

> Вложение 111086в 92м году


Попутно. Су-37 в 1992-м, полагаю рановато...

----------


## Red307

> Попутно. Су-37 в 1992-м, полагаю рановато...


Лень было писать.

----------


## Fencer

Ми-6 СССР-21887, Мочище (новосибирская область) https://aviapix.ru/photo/14939/

----------


## Fencer

Экспоцентр КнААЗ им. Ю.А. Гагарина https://m.vk.com/wall-44683459_3105?...tom=1#comments

----------


## FLOGGER

Отмечусь здесь. Т .к. на aviationphotos.net фото будут проверять на качество, в оно здесь не очень, поэтому сюда. Хоть и не обещал, но, все же, выложу. Да и уважаемый Fencer просил показать. 
Итак, журнал "Огонёк" за 1961-й год. Ровно 61 год назад. Сохранено мною, для памяти. Поэтому в авиапамятники.
Лица на фото внизу страницы кто-то узнает, а кто-то уже и нет. Специально их оставил, чтобы передать дух того времени.






P.S. Если интересно, могу еще что-нибудь выложить с Парадов 61 и 67 годов.

----------


## Fencer

> Если интересно, могу еще что-нибудь выложить с Парадов 61 и 67 годов.


Конечно же очень интересно посмотреть.

----------


## Fencer

Село Петропавловка (Петропавловский район, Воронежская область) https://aviapix.ru/photo/15111/

----------


## Евгений

> Ми-6 СССР-21887, Мочище (новосибирская область) https://aviapix.ru/photo/14939/


Там еще в нем небольшой музей.

----------


## Avia M

Гатчина.

----------


## Fencer

> Там еще в нем небольшой музей.


А какие там еще экспонаты есть?

----------


## Fencer

Виртуальный тур по музею Музей МГТУ

----------


## Fencer

> Губернатор Заполярья выступил за сохранение гидросамолета Бе-6ПЛО с острова Большой Грязный | Информационное агентство «В контексте»


Завершение восстановления https://aviaforum.ru/threads/morskaj...49235/page-456

----------


## Avia M

> Чего именно и где это снято?


Вид сверху...

----------


## FLOGGER

> Завершение восстановления


У него что, действительно были пушки с такими длинными стволами?

----------


## Avia M

Сомнительно...

----------


## Fencer

Первый самолет-музей открылся на военном аэродроме в Екатеринбурге https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2433150@egNews

----------


## Fencer

Ми-4А СССР-02322  в а/п Залив Креста (Эгвекинот, Чукотский АО) https://russianplanes.net/id306562

----------


## Антоха

В сентябре в Полоцке возле Кургана Бессмертия планируется открытие экспозиции военной техники. 
По согласованию с Министерством обороны для этой цели выделены самолёт МиГ-29, вертолёт МИ-2, боевые машины пехоты, бронетранспортеры, танки, пушки и другое – всего 17 единиц.
МиГ-29 уже установлен и отреставрирован. 
По предварительной информации это бывший борт №*17* з/н 2960717910 из состава 61 ИАБ.

----------


## Евгений

Вертолет Ми-2 установлен на территории музея панорамы Огненная дуга в с.Борское Самарской обл. Заводской номер 545336097. Вертолет поступил из Самарского ДОСААФ аэродром Бобровка.

----------


## Fencer

> Губернатор Заполярья выступил за сохранение гидросамолета Бе-6ПЛО с острова Большой Грязный | Информационное агентство «В контексте»


12 августа 2022 года https://m.ok.ru/dk?st.cmd=altGroupMediaThemeComments&st.groupId=56  007034732663&st.themeId=154938262938999&st.rf=off&  _prevCmd=altGroupMain&tkn=1484&_cl.id=166072553912  9&_clickLog=%5B%7B"target"%3A"text"%7D%2C%7B"targe  t"%3A"content"%7D%2C%7B"topicId"%3A"15493826293899  9"%2C"groupId"%3A"56007034732663"%2C"target"%3A"to  picCard"%7D%2C%7B"feedPage"%3A"1"%2C"topicId"%3A"1  54938262938999"%2C"feedPosition"%3A"9"%2C"feedFeat  ures"%3A"0701b40002020209ffff0020ffff0000000000000  0020103008000"%2C"feedId"%3A"feedId_0302000032f027  69007700004d938703de77"%2C"groupId"%3A"56007034732  663"%7D%2C%7B"feedLocation"%3A"group"%2C"feedFilte  rId"%3A"101"%2C"offerLocation"%3A"FEED"%7D%5D

----------


## Lesley

At Grossenhain 16-8-1992, former East Germany

----------


## Lesley

Poznan, Poland, May 1992

----------


## Lesley

Stracov, Czechoslovakia July 1993


Templin/Gross-Dolln march 1994


Hermeskeil, Germany, May 2022

----------


## Д.Срибный

Thanks Lesley! Nice addition :)

----------


## Lesley

Thanks, it is not professionally quality but I hope it is interesting

This one is preserved at the National Military Museum in Soesterberg, Netherland. Originally a monument at the Russian Su-27 base Stargard-Kluczewo in Poland, it was obtained by the Netherlands Air Force and displayed at Twente Air Base. IIRC after closure it went to the Air Force Museum and after that to the National Military Museum. The constructionnumber should be 94A2014.

----------


## FLOGGER

> The constructionnumber should be 94A2014.


У меня он почему-то числится под з. н. 940МС13. Где правильно?

----------


## Lesley

My fault, you are completely right Flogger. The c/n is indeed 940MS13! My excuses!

Sincerely,
Lesley

----------


## Lesley

Visited today (20-8-2022) the town of Bladel, Netherlands were Polish MiG-21MF 8706 of 3 ELT is preserved at N51 21.696 E5 12.118 (Industrieweg, Bladel). It is former Cold War Museum in Teuge, the Netherlands.

----------


## Fencer

> Губернатор Заполярья выступил за сохранение гидросамолета Бе-6ПЛО с острова Большой Грязный | Информационное агентство «В контексте»


Реконструкция гидросамолёта Бе-6 - памятника первым авиаторам Северного флота - на острове Большой Грязный завершена. Сегодня состоялось его торжественное открытие. https://m.vk.com/wall-101918803_33316

----------


## Fencer

Как реставрировали МиГ 23: сотрудники Иркутского авиазавода дали новую жизнь самолету, «приземлившемуся» на школьный двор https://irkutskinform.ru/kak-restavr...shkolnyj-dvor/

----------


## Fencer

Частный музей авиации (Гатчина)
https://russianplanes.net/id306776
https://russianplanes.net/id306777
https://russianplanes.net/id306778

----------


## Fencer

> Губернатор Заполярья выступил за сохранение гидросамолета Бе-6ПЛО с острова Большой Грязный | Информационное агентство «В контексте»


﻿На острове в Кольском заливе торжественно открыт отреставрированный памятник летающей лодке Бе-6 https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2434438@egNews

----------


## Fencer

Як-23 б/н 1616 (Польша) https://russianplanes.net/id306890

----------


## Fencer

МиГ-21Ф-13 б/н 01 в Качинском ВВАУЛ https://www.kacha.ru/

----------


## Fencer

Качинское ВВАУЛ https://www.kacha.ru/

----------


## Fencer

НАПО им. В.П. Чкалова
https://russianplanes.net/id307112
https://russianplanes.net/id307175

----------


## stream

> НАПО им. В.П. Чкалова
> 
> https://russianplanes.net/id307175




борт из Хурбы, 1241616

----------


## Fencer

> борт из Хурбы, 1241616


Не знал этого.

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://russianplanes.net/id306893

----------


## Fencer

Ту-154Б-2 RA-85467 в Дубне https://russianplanes.net/id307100

----------


## FLOGGER

> Качинское ВВАУЛ


Довольно неплохо сохранился.

----------


## Avia M

> Довольно неплохо сохранился.


Так в каком году сделан снимок... Интересно.

----------


## Avia M

Самолёт планируется установить, как знак памяти и уважения ко всем создателям и летчикам-испытателям Советского Союза, России, увековечить их вклад в нашу авиацию. Установка запланирована на октябрь 2022 года». 

https://er-zhykovskiy.ru/news/1388

----------


## Avia M

Ранее.

Парк «Патриот» имени Микояна-Гуревича разместится на курском выезде из города Суджа. Установка МиГ-29 заняла порядка трех часов...


https://riakursk.ru/na-maloy-rodine-...novili-mig-29/
https://kursk.ru/news/158949-v-chest...nak/?PAGEN_2=3

----------


## Red307

На удивление неплохо покрашен. Цвета нормальные, а не вырви глаз.

----------


## Avia M

> "Побледнел". Красился далеко не гуашью, за вознаграждение. По прошествии семи лет вновь готовится.
> Слышен радиообмен, возм. будет интерактивный...Вложение 111066


Самолету Як-42 на ВДНХ вернули историческую ливрею 30 августа в 14:00 состоится торжественное открытие обновленного самолета Як-42 на площади Промышленности. Над фюзеляжем будет образована водная арка, которая символически откроет новую страницу в истории лайнера. Ему вернули историческую ливрею (знаки отличия самолета), которая украшала борт, когда он находился на международной авиавыставке Ле-Бурже в Париже в 1979 году.
 Легендарный борт СССР-42304 появился на площади Промышленности в 1981 году, после своего рекордного беспосадочного перелета из подмосковного города Раменское в Читу. Несмотря на то что Як-42 предназначен для перелетов на расстояние до 2500 километров, тогда самолет преодолел 4730 километров.

----------


## Fencer

Су-27 б/н 23 на МВТФ «Армия-2022» на аэродроме Дзёмги (Комсомольск-на-Амуре) 20 августа 2022 года.

----------


## Евгений

В Бобровке облагородили памятник Су-9 и сквер рядом.

----------


## Евгений

Там будет активность от детского клуба Авиатор.

----------


## PPV

> В Бобровке облагородили памятник Су-9 и сквер рядом....


Жалко, ракеты изуродовали ...

----------


## Fencer

> Самолету Як-42 на ВДНХ вернули историческую ливрею 30 августа в 14:00 состоится торжественное открытие обновленного самолета Як-42 на площади Промышленности. Над фюзеляжем будет образована водная арка, которая символически откроет новую страницу в истории лайнера. Ему вернули историческую ливрею (знаки отличия самолета), которая украшала борт, когда он находился на международной авиавыставке Ле-Бурже в Париже в 1979 году.
>  Легендарный борт СССР-42304 появился на площади Промышленности в 1981 году, после своего рекордного беспосадочного перелета из подмосковного города Раменское в Читу. Несмотря на то что Як-42 предназначен для перелетов на расстояние до 2500 километров, тогда самолет преодолел 4730 километров.


На ВДНХ открылся обновленный самолет Як-42 http://www.kr-media.ru/news/samoleto...amolet-yak-42/
Источник https://russianplanes.net/id307305

----------


## Fencer

Ми-8Т RF-32826 "Рафаиль Закиров" в Минеральных Водах.
https://russianplanes.net/id307209
https://russianplanes.net/id307210

----------


## Евгений

> Жалко, ракеты изуродовали ...


 Они там лет 15 как такие....

----------


## Fencer

> Жалко, ракеты изуродовали ...


А это случаем не макеты ракет?

----------


## Fencer

Отреставрированный экземпляр Ми-4А в гарнизоне Прибылово (Ленинградская обл.) Памятники ВЕРТОЛЁТАМ

----------


## Avia M

Новосибирский музей СССР получил самый свой крупный экспонат, который не умещается ни в одном выставочном зале музея, — это самолет Як-40. Самолет достался от Чкаловского авиазавода, он был в полностью разукомплектованном виде, но реставраторы воссоздали обстановку кабины пилотов, покрасили воздушное судно, привели его в порядок.

https://ngs.ru/text/world/2022/08/28/71599586/

----------


## Fencer

> Новосибирский музей СССР получил самый свой крупный экспонат, который не умещается ни в одном выставочном зале музея, — это самолет Як-40. Самолет достался от Чкаловского авиазавода, он был в полностью разукомплектованном виде, но реставраторы воссоздали обстановку кабины пилотов, покрасили воздушное судно, привели его в порядок.
> 
> https://ngs.ru/text/world/2022/08/28/71599586/


Этот Як-40 https://russianplanes.net/reginfo/14760

----------


## Fencer

Музей «Главные Оружейные Реликвии Армии» изменил время своей работы http://www.kr-media.ru/news/avionika...rmii-izmenil-v...

----------


## Евгений

Реставрация Су-15 в Медыни

----------


## AndyK

> Реставрация Су-15 в Медыни


А что Су-17-ые то так покрасили?  :Frown:  На Су-17М4 борт 71 окраска отличается от той что была, спарка №99 за серебристым 95ым бортом - вообще трэш  :Mad:  Фальшивую пасть (а-ля как в музее в Римини), которая с свое время принадлежала вполне конкретному историческому борту (Су-17М4 из 20 гв.апиб), на ней зачем намалевали??? К чему это вольное художество? Типа так красивше? Ну неужели нельзя было восстановить с-ты в своем историческом облике, как по цветам так и по схеме камуфляжа (в границах имеющихся цветовых полей), как это сделали на МиГ-23МЛА в Монино? Кому и зачем нужна такая "реставрация"  :Confused:  Ей Богу, уж лучше бы их оставили как есть... :Frown:

----------


## FLOGGER

*AndyK,* практически согласен. С "маляркой" просто беда какая-то. Потратить столько денег (я так думаю) на транспортировку и пр. и экономить на "малярке"? В итоге халтура получилась.

----------


## Fencer

Як-42Д RA-42344. Саратов, Соколовая гора. Аэровокзал аэропорт Саратов-Центральный. :

----------


## Fencer

В мигаловском сквере установят Миг-23 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ntE_bnQHCQ4

----------


## Евгений

> А что Су-17-ые то так покрасили?  На Су-17М4 борт 71 окраска отличается от той что была, спарка №99 за серебристым 95ым бортом - вообще трэш  Фальшивую пасть (а-ля как в музее в Римини), которая с свое время принадлежала вполне конкретному историческому борту (Су-17М4 из 20 гв.апиб), на ней зачем намалевали??? К чему это вольное художество? Типа так красивше? Ну неужели нельзя было восстановить с-ты в своем историческом облике, как по цветам так и по схеме камуфляжа (в границах имеющихся цветовых полей), как это сделали на МиГ-23МЛА в Монино? Кому и зачем нужна такая "реставрация"  Ей Богу, уж лучше бы их оставили как есть...


Окраска Су-17 20Гв АПИБ и планировалась, Эти самолеты в скором времени буду сниматься в кино, поэтому их красят в необходимые цвета. Борт 71 к сожалению таким и останется, есть потребность. Также будут перекрашены МиГ-21 и МиГ-17. 
Музей красит по технологии и хорошими материалами, а вот сохранение исторического облика, не всегда имеет смысл именно для музея. Особенно, если музей имеет необходимость зарабатывать на этих машинах.
Лет 5 назад Музей Задорожного предлагал моделистам и историкам авиации поучаствовать в покраске борта при полном обеспечении материалами и мастерами. Желающих 0.

----------


## AndyK

> Окраска Су-17 20Гв АПИБ и планировалась, Эти самолеты в скором времени буду сниматься в кино, поэтому их красят в необходимые цвета.


Кино фантастическое? Евгений, в 20 гв. апиб пасть имелась на *единственном самолете - боевом Су-17М4 №27 сер. №12204*. Зачем ее нанесли на *спарку*?  
Ну так и покрасили бы Су-17М4. Далее по поводу "необходимых цветов". Смотрим фото оригинала в еще свежих цветах и видим, что на реплике цвет мягко говоря "не торт". Я уж не говорю о том, что имеется его полный отсъем в БХ в Чебеньках и схему окраски (рисунок пятен) можно было восстановить оч. близко к оригиналу. Зачем эти вольные художества?





> Борт 71 к сожалению таким и останется, есть потребность. Также будут перекрашены МиГ-21 и МиГ-17. 
> Музей красит по технологии и хорошими материалами, а вот сохранение исторического облика, не всегда имеет смысл именно для музея. Особенно, если музей имеет необходимость зарабатывать на этих машинах.


Хозяин - барин, ясно, вопросов больше нет.

----------


## AndyK

> Лет 5 назад Музей Задорожного предлагал моделистам и историкам авиации поучаствовать в покраске борта при полном обеспечении материалами и мастерами. Желающих 0.


Рад бы, да в силу территориальной удаленности от МСК, не имею такой возможности. А вот информацией (в части имеющейся) - всегда пож-ста.

----------


## Fencer

НАЗ им. В.П. Чкалова (Новосибирск)
https://russianplanes.net/id270450
https://russianplanes.net/id307112
https://russianplanes.net/id307175
https://russianplanes.net/id307515
https://russianplanes.net/id307516

----------


## FLOGGER

Вот мне интересно - на НАЗе, вроде, зеленая краска есть. А почему пилотка киля на Су-9 голубая? Возникает вопрос: в серии тоже были с такими пилотками (голубыми)? Хотя на Су-15 пилотка вообще не покрашена. Это почему? Казалось бы, уж на НАЗе - то, могли бы покрасить нормально? Или нет?

----------


## Fencer

> Вот мне интересно - на НАЗе, вроде, зеленая краска есть. А почему пилотка киля на Су-9 голубая? Возникает вопрос: в серии тоже были с такими пилотками (голубыми)? Хотя на Су-15 пилотка вообще не покрашена. Это почему? Казалось бы, уж на НАЗе - то, могли бы покрасить нормально? Или нет?


Тут скорее всего кто руководил покраской или кто делал покраску так решили...

----------


## GK21

> Кино фантастическое? Евгений, в 20 гв. апиб пасть имелась на *единственном самолете - боевом Су-17М4 №27 сер. №12204*. Зачем ее нанесли на *спарку*?  
> Ну так и покрасили бы Су-17М4. Далее по поводу "необходимых цветов". Смотрим фото оригинала в еще свежих цветах и видим, что на реплике цвет мягко говоря "не торт". Я уж не говорю о том, что имеется его полный отсъем в БХ в Чебеньках и схему окраски (рисунок пятен) можно было восстановить оч. близко к оригиналу. Зачем эти вольные художества?
> 
> 
> 
> Хозяин - барин, ясно, вопросов больше нет.


Для меня также отсутствие у музеев желания сохранить исторический облик экспонатов при наличии всех необходимых материалов для этого представляет большую загадку)).

----------


## stream

> Вот мне интересно - на НАЗе, вроде, зеленая краска есть. А почему пилотка киля на Су-9 голубая? Возникает вопрос: в серии тоже были с такими пилотками (голубыми)? Хотя на Су-15 пилотка вообще не покрашена. Это почему? Казалось бы, уж на НАЗе - то, могли бы покрасить нормально? Или нет?


фото 2015, 



в2021 самолёт переставили на центральную аллею....подкрасили, про "пилотку" не вспомнили ))

----------


## FLOGGER

> ....подкрасили ))


Ну, так-то лучше. Только положение звезды у меня вызывает сомнение: она не косо нарисована?

----------


## Fencer

https://russianplanes.net/id305245#rem255888



> В конце июня самолёт перемещён на экспозиционную территорию Авиапарка "Орешково". Выполнена стыковка поворотных плоскостей и началась дефектовка блоков и систем. Задача в этом году проверить и отладить всю гидросистему, восстановить электрику и "оживить" кабину. Историческая справка по данной машине: По состоянию на 1.9.1973 машина находилась на ДМЗ (Комсомольск-на-Амуре). Её переоборудовали в экспортный вариант С-32МК, предполагалось выполнить на ней короткую ресурсную программу испытаний на 50 час., после чего передать её в НИИЭРАТ в Люберцы. Оттуда самолёт забрали в Академию Генерального штаба в Москве, где он находился до 2015 года. В начале 2015 года Су-17М №60 списали и авиационно-спортивный клуб «Альбатрос-Аэро» перевёз его в г. Ступино (аэродром Крутышки), а оттуда в 2017 году в Орешково.

----------


## Fencer

АЭРОДРОМ ОРЕШКОВО ТЕПЕРЬ ПРИНИМАЕТ ТУРИСТОВ https://www.aviaport.ru/digest/2022/09/07/729759.html

----------


## Fencer

Ту-104Б СССР-Л5412 во Внуково (Москва) https://russianplanes.net/id307544

----------


## Fencer

МиГ-29 б/н 29 синий RF-93712
ИСТРЕБИТЕЛЬ МИГ-29 УСТАНОВИЛИ В НЕВИННОМЫССКЕ https://www.aviaport.ru/digest/2022/09/08/729857.html
Источники фотографий:
https://etokavkaz.ru/news/150354
https://stv24.tv/novosti/v-nevinnomy...81%D0%BA%D0%B5!

----------


## Fencer

Ил-4 на КнААПО им. Ю.А. Гагарина (Дзёмги).

----------


## Fencer

Музей дальней авиации в Энгельсе отметил свое 22-летие https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2437562@egNews

----------


## Fencer

> В мигаловском сквере установят Миг-23 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ntE_bnQHCQ4


В новом сквере микрорайона Мигалово в Твери появился памятник самолёту МиГ-23 https://tver.mk.ru/social/2022/09/08...otu-mig23.html

----------


## Fencer

> Ми-8Т RF-32826 "Рафаиль Закиров" в Минеральных Водах.


В Минеральных Водах открыли первый в стране памятник летчикам МЧС России https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/9/12/247577/

----------


## Fencer

Су-34 б/н 01 красный на НАЗ им. В.П. Чкалова (Новосибирск) https://russianplanes.net/id307748

----------


## Fencer

Белорусский авиадневник - Витебская область. Часть 1.



> ПОЛОЦК
> 
> В районном центре Витебской области городе Полоцке имеются 2 мемориальных летательных аппарата. В экспозиции выставки военной техники в парке имени 50-летия Советской власти установлены самолет МиГ-29 и вертолет Ми-2У.
> 
> Ми-2У – заводской номер 548528014, бортовой номер «20» желтого цвета. Корпус зелёного цвета. Построен на заводе PZL-Swidnic. Эксплуатировался в Витебском аэроклубе ДОСААФ. После списания находился на хранении. В 2021 году был перекрашен и подготовлен для передачи в Полоцк.
> 
> МиГ-29 – бортовой номер «01» белого цвета. Корпус трехцветной серо-зеленой камуфляжной окраски.

----------


## Fencer

Кумертауское авиационное производственное предприятие
https://russianplanes.net/id307809
https://russianplanes.net/id307810
https://russianplanes.net/id307812
https://russianplanes.net/id307812

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://russianplanes.net/id307808

----------


## Fencer

В Шонгуе после реконструкции открыли монумент МИГ-15 – памятник военным летчикам https://murman.tv/news-n-1314--v-sho...nnym-letchikam
https://russianplanes.net/id307819#rem255959

----------


## Fencer

К 120-ЛЕТИЮ КАМОВА В НАЦИОНАЛЬНОМ ЦЕНТРЕ ВЕРТОЛЕТОСТРОЕНИЯ УСТАНОВИЛИ ВЕРТОЛЕТ-ПАМЯТНИК КА-15 120 лет со дня рождения авиаконструктора Николая Камова | Авиатранспортное обозрение

----------


## Fencer

Ан-2Р в аэропорту г. Ховд (Монголия) https://russianplanes.net/id307943

----------


## Fencer

Ли-2Т б/н 2106 возле перевала Дукельский (Вышний Комарник, Словакия) в цветах ВВС СССР.
https://russianplanes.net/id308016
https://russianplanes.net/id308017

----------


## Fencer

Ли-2Т б/н 2107 в городе Свидник (Словакия) и имеет окраску ВВС СССР.
https://russianplanes.net/id308014
https://russianplanes.net/id308015

----------


## Fencer

Ту-144 в Казани, июль 2022 https://aviaforum.ru/threads/kopilka....4492/page-196

----------


## Fencer

Ту-22М3 в Казани, июль 2022 https://aviaforum.ru/threads/kopilka....4492/page-196

----------


## Fencer

Як-42Д RA-42333 у гостиницы в аэропорту Казани https://aviaforum.ru/threads/kopilka....4492/page-196

----------


## Fencer

Ил-28 б/н 01 красный в Орске https://reaa.ru/threads/aviamuzei-i-....102613/page-4

----------


## Fencer

Ил-14П LZ-ILE в аэропорту Бургас (Болгария) https://russianplanes.net/id308067

----------


## Fencer

Ту-134А СССР-65012 в аэропорту Рощино (Тюмень) https://russianplanes.net/id308059

----------


## Fencer

Луганск. Авиационно-технический музей. http://www.madyar.net/album/travels/..._museum_lg.htm

----------


## Fencer

Музей Дальней Авиации, авиабаза Энгельс, часть 1 http://scalemodels.ru/articles/449-m...s-chast-1.html
Музей Дальней Авиации, авиабаза Энгельс, часть 2 http://scalemodels.ru/articles/457-m...s-chast-2.html

----------


## Fencer

Музей Техники Вадима Задорожного. Прибытие экспонатов. http://scalemodels.ru/modules/forum/...er=asc&start=0

----------


## Fencer

Таганрогский музей авиационной техники Альбом по ключевому слову: Taganrog Aviation Museum
Таганрогский авиационный музей, Таганрог, Россия

----------


## Fencer

МАКЕТ САМОЛЕТА МИГ-3 РАЗМЕЩЕН В ГЛАВНОМ ХОЛЛЕ НОВОГО ТЕРМИНАЛА АЭРОПОРТА ТОЛМАЧЕВО https://www.aviaport.ru/digest/2022/09/22/730945.html

----------


## Fencer

> МАКЕТ САМОЛЕТА МИГ-3 РАЗМЕЩЕН В ГЛАВНОМ ХОЛЛЕ НОВОГО ТЕРМИНАЛА АЭРОПОРТА ТОЛМАЧЕВО https://www.aviaport.ru/digest/2022/09/22/730945.html


﻿https://nsknews.info/materials/maket...eroporta-tolma...

----------


## Fencer

Именные самолеты Аэрофлота СССР https://dzen.ru/media/transport_hist...5d6f6b178830cd

----------


## Fencer

Всеволожск. Парк Воинской славы. Полноразмерный макет ДБ-3Ф. https://russianplanes.net/id308227

----------


## Fencer

Каменск-Шахтинский.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wScT7RfFGtE&t=189s

----------


## Fencer

Авиапамятники Могилевской области – добавлен самолет Су-24М - 28 Сентября 2022 - Белорусский авиадневник

----------


## Fencer

Muzea letecké a pozemní techniky ve Vyškově (Vyskov)
https://russianplanes.net/id308370
https://russianplanes.net/id308369
https://russianplanes.net/id308367
https://russianplanes.net/id308363
https://russianplanes.net/id308362
https://russianplanes.net/id308360
https://russianplanes.net/id308359
https://russianplanes.net/id308358
https://russianplanes.net/id308357
https://russianplanes.net/id308356

----------


## Fencer

> Muzea letecké a pozemní techniky ve Vyškově (Vyskov)


https://russianplanes.net/id308355
https://russianplanes.net/id308354
https://russianplanes.net/id308353
https://russianplanes.net/id308352

----------


## Fencer

Таганрог и его уникальный музей https://pulse.mail.ru/article/taganr...ain_mail_ru_v1

----------


## Fencer

> Muzea letecké a pozemní techniky ve Vyškově (Vyskov)


Здесь https://russianplanes.net/city/Vyskov еще много свежих фотографий выложили.

----------


## Fencer

Ми-8 б/н 80 красный https://russianplanes.net/id308399



> Сфотографировано у АО «НПО «Курганприбор». Вертолёт-памятник был открыт 9 мая 2022 года

----------


## Fencer

Як-42Д RA-42344 в аэропорту города Саратов.
https://russianplanes.net/id308567
https://russianplanes.net/id308568
https://russianplanes.net/id308569

----------


## Avia M

Бельбек Любимовка.

----------


## Fencer

Technikmuseum "Hugo Junkers", г. Дессау.
https://russianplanes.net/id308800
https://russianplanes.net/id308801
https://russianplanes.net/id308802

----------


## Fencer

АЭРОКОСМИЧЕСКИЙ МУЗЕЙ В АМУРСКОЙ ИВАНОВКЕ ПРИЗНАН ОДНИМ ИЗ ЛУЧШИХ ПРОЕКТОВ В РОССИИ https://www.aviaport.ru/digest/2022/10/12/732631.html

----------


## Fencer

В Казани отремонтируют мемориал самолёта Ту-144 https://aviation21.ru/v-kazani-otrem...olyota-tu-144/

----------


## Fencer

Як-42 СССР-42304 на ВВЦ (Москва) https://russianplanes.net/id308874

----------


## Антоха

Первый представитель семейства МиГ-29СМТ (изд. 9.19) с символичным бортовым номером *919* отправился сегодня ночью на постамент (мемориальный комплекс посвященный лётчикам-испытателям) в городе Жуковском.

----------


## Avia M

Интересно, "пилотки" где не проходили?...

----------


## Fencer

> Первый представитель семейства МиГ-29СМТ (изд. 9.19) с символичным бортовым номером *919* отправился сегодня ночью на постамент (мемориальный комплекс посвященный лётчикам-испытателям) в городе Жуковском.


Истребитель МиГ-29 установили на мемориальном комплексе в Жуковском | Сетевое издание - Воздушное Обозрение

----------


## Fencer

В «ОДК-Сатурн» в честь 50-летия выпуска двигателя Д-30КП открыли Аллею имени Павла Соловьева http://www.uec-saturn.ru/?rssid=1666...&sat=6&slang=0

----------


## Avia M

> Первый представитель семейства МиГ-29СМТ


Вид сверху.

----------


## Avia M

> в городе Жуковском.


Не без ошибки... :Confused:

----------


## Fencer

Верхняя Пышма https://russianplanes.net/id310027

----------


## Fencer

Медынь. Прошли перекраску.
https://russianplanes.net/id310021
https://russianplanes.net/id310022
https://russianplanes.net/id310023
https://russianplanes.net/id310025
https://russianplanes.net/id310028

----------


## Евгений

Еще нескольким бортам в Медыни обновили ЛКП. На этот год работы закончены, в следующем году по планам два Су-7, Су-9, пара Су-15 и один МиГ-23.

----------


## Fencer

Белорусский авиадневник - Минская область. Часть 1



> В городском поселке Плещеницы Логойского района Минской области имеется 1 мемориальный самолет – Су-24М.
> Су-24М – заводской номер 0815358, бортовой номер 07 белого цвета. Состоял на вооружении 116-ой бомбардировочно-разведывательной авиационной базы. После списания находился на хранении и 30 мая 2022 года был доставлен в Плещеницы из г. Береза. Установлен на стадионе «Юность» в качестве экспоната Парка военной техники.

----------


## Fencer

Як-42Д RA-42344 в аэропорту Саратов-Центральный https://aviapix.ru/photo/16280/

----------


## Avia M

Петрозаводск. МиГ на "подиум".

----------


## Fencer

МиГ-29СМТ б/н 919 в Жуковском https://russianplanes.net/id310380#rem256492

----------


## Avia M

17 сентября на День города в Невинномысске состоялось торжественное открытие арт-объекта — истребителя МИГ-29 RF-93712.

https://nevadm.ru/news/media/2022/9/...ebitel-mig-29/

----------


## Fencer

Музей военной техники «Боевая слава Урала» (Верхняя Пышма, Свердловская область) 
https://russianplanes.net/id310312

----------


## Fencer

ПАМЯТНИК СОВЕТСКИМ ЛЕТЧИКАМ КАПУСТИНУ И ЯНОВУ ОТКРЫЛИ В РОСТОВЕ-НА-ДОНУ https://www.aviaport.ru/digest/2022/11/21/735903.html

----------


## Fencer

Монино
https://aviapix.ru/photo/16400/
https://aviapix.ru/photo/16401/

----------


## Fencer

Ми-2 б/н 01 желтый в г. Вязники (Нижегородская область) https://russianplanes.net/id310739

----------


## Fencer

Вертолеты Миля в музее УГМК "Крылья Победы".
https://m.vk.com/wall4676943_7326
https://m.vk.com/wall4676943_7327
https://m.vk.com/wall4676943_7328

----------


## Fencer

Ту-22А в музее УГМК "Крылья Победы".
https://m.vk.com/wall4676943_7312
https://m.vk.com/wall4676943_7313
https://m.vk.com/wall4676943_7314
https://m.vk.com/wall4676943_7315
https://m.vk.com/wall4676943_7316
https://m.vk.com/wall4676943_7317
https://m.vk.com/wall4676943_7318

----------


## Fencer

Ту-2С в музее УГМК "Крылья Победы".
https://m.vk.com/wall4676943_7287
https://m.vk.com/wall4676943_7288
https://m.vk.com/wall4676943_7289

----------


## Fencer

Музейный комплекс УГМК (Верхняя Пышма) https://m.vk.com/id4676943

----------


## Fencer

Визит в Медынь 24 июня 2022 года: виды с квадрокоптера. https://igor113.livejournal.com/1696893.html

----------


## Fencer

Як-25РВ в ХВВАУЛ avia-n-aero.ru -

----------


## Fencer

МиГ-19С б/н 01 в Рижском ВВАИУ 
https://rvvaiu.ru/home/photoalbum/102
https://static.rvvaiu.ru/photo/img/1...ty/mig-19s.jpg

----------


## PECHKIN

> Як-25РВ бв ХВВАУЛ avia-n-aero.ru -


Не помню в ХВВАУЛ, но казармы похожи...

----------


## Fencer

https://m.vk.com/wall-122334426_3577...tom=1#comments



> Памятник многоцелевому истребителю Су-27 в Кизляре республики Дагестан
> 
> 8 июля 2022 года перед проходной Кизлярского электромеханического завода (АО «Концерн КЭМЗ») состоялось торжественное открытие памятника отечественному многоцелевому истребителю Су-27.
> 
> ОАО «Концерн КЭМЗ» - крупнейшее промышленное предприятие Республики Дагестан, основанное в 1962 году. Оно специализируется на разработке и изготовлении комплексов наземного контроля и диагностики летательных аппаратов, бортового оборудования и различных товаров народного потребления.
> 
> Генеральный директор ОАО «Концерн «КЭМЗ» Ибрагим Ахматов, в свою очередь, отметил, что открытие памятника неслучайно проходил именно в год 60-летия предприятия.
> 
> «Именно с этим самолетом связано развитие, становление и укрепление нашего предприятия. Самолет разработан главным конструктором Михаилом Симоновым, освоение этого самолета происходило на авиационном заводе в Комсомольске-на-Амуре»,- рассказал Ахматов.
> ...

----------


## Red307

> https://m.vk.com/wall-122334426_3577...tom=1#comments


По дагестанской традиции кабина наглухо тонирована.

----------


## Fencer

> По дагестанской традиции кабина наглухо тонирована.


Может от солнечных лучей...

----------


## Let_nab

*В Москве открыли памятник авиаконструктору Туполеву*

- https://tvzvezda.ru/news/202211301551-lnCBV.html

Скульптурная композиция представляет собой ростовую фигуру Туполева и силуэт взлетающего самолета Ту-144.

В Москве открыли памятник легендарному советскому авиаконструктору Андрею Туполеву. Это первый посвященный ему монумент в российской столице. Его установили недалеко от здания ОКБ в сквере на набережной, которому в прошлом году было присвоено имя легенды.

Скульптурная композиция представляет собой ростовую фигуру Туполева и силуэт взлетающего самолета Ту-144. После церемонии открытия памятника состоялась презентация нового музея ОКБ Туполева.

Сегодня ПАО «Туполев» входит в состав Объединенной авиастроительной корпорации госкорпорации «Ростех». За век существования в ОКБ разработано около 300 самолетов и модификаций, из которых около 90 были реализованы в опытных образцах и более 40 строились серийно. Было выпущено более 18 тысяч самолетов имени знаменитого авиаконструктора.

----------


## Fencer

Ан-12Б б/н 14 красный в Ермолино https://russianplanes.net/id311000

----------


## Fencer

Частный музей вертолетов https://vk.com/heli_museum (Тверская область) https://russianplanes.net/id310269

----------


## Fencer

https://reaa.ru/threads/aviamuzei-i-....102613/page-6



> Спартивный аэродром Танай, Кемеровская обл, классный музей собрали люди, И-16 очень похож на настоящий!

----------


## Fencer

> Частный музей вертолетов https://vk.com/heli_museum (Тверская область) https://russianplanes.net/id310269


https://russianplanes.net/id311045

----------


## Fencer

Ми-6 СССР-21145 в аэропорту Васьково (Архангельск) https://russianplanes.net/id310789

----------


## Fencer

Ан-2Р СССР-33651 в аэропорту Грозный (Северный) им. А.А. Кадырова.

----------


## Антоха

Минобороны России передало городу Кемерово списанный истребитель МиГ-29. Теперь самолёт будет нести мирную вахту в Парке Победы имени Жукова.

----------


## Fencer

Сквер с самолетом в Калужской области обновят за 10 миллионов https://www.kaluga.kp.ru/daily/27485...medium=desktop

----------


## Fencer

Ил-62М СССР-86492 в аэропорту Шереметьево https://aviapix.ru/photo/16561/

----------


## Fencer

Музей Священной войны в Тегеране https://russianplanes.net/id311480

----------


## Avia M

Не припомню... 

https://youtu.be/mMcP_g9QCPM

----------


## Fencer

Музей ОАО "Туполев" http://scalemodels.ru/modules/forum/...er=asc&start=0

----------


## Антоха

Списанный МиГ-29A/9.12A, ранее эксплуатировавшийся 116-м учебным центром боевого применения (116 ЦБП) под Астраханью, теперь на территории чебоксарского аэроклуба.

----------


## Avia M

Похожая картина...

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Списанный МиГ-29A/9.12A, ранее эксплуатировавшийся 116-м учебным центром боевого применения (116 ЦБП) под Астраханью, теперь на территории чебоксарского аэроклуба.


Не так давно же еще летал, а теперь такая плачевная картина((((

----------


## Avia M

Все меняется. В "Ворсовке" все 29-е поставили на базу...

----------


## Avia M

Со вкусом... :Smile:

----------


## Avia M

"Закрома" в Ивановке.

----------


## Avia M

Пополнение в Средней Ахтубе.

----------


## stream

> Пополнение в Средней Ахтубе.


 Су-24(носорог), перекрашенный на сто рядов, где-то стоял уже...

----------


## Fencer

> "Закрома" в Ивановке.


Там частный авиамузей - Су-24 были куплены в Возжаевке.

----------


## Avia M

> Там частный авиамузей - Су-24 были куплены в Возжаевке.


Понятно.
К чему такое кол-во?

----------


## Fencer

> Понятно.
> К чему такое кол-во?


Переписывался с владельцем этого частного авиамузея на сайте "Одноклассники" с целью узнать заводские номера с привязкой к бортовым номерам этих Су-24,но он отказался дать такую информацию по своим причинам. Владелец этого частного авиамузея состоятельный человек и деньги у него есть для этого. Можно в интернете про это почитать. В поиске написать "Аэрокосмический музей в Ивановке".

----------


## Avia M

> Владелец этого частного авиамузея состоятельный человек и деньги у него есть для этого.


Оч. хорошо. Но зачем состоятельному человеку приобретать пять однотипных машин? Из которых четыре не собраны, в запасниках. Мелкий опт? :Cool:

----------


## stream

На собранный, три контейнера от МРа навесили ))

----------


## Fencer

> Оч. хорошо. Но зачем состоятельному человеку приобретать пять однотипных машин? Из которых четыре не собраны, в запасниках. Мелкий опт?


Много лет задавал вопрос такой и не помню уже, что он ответил. Может после расформирования полка и списания Су-24 ему по низкой стоимости как металлолом продали и вот возможно эти Су-24 для обмена на другие будущие экспонаты для его музея.

----------


## Avia M

Интересно, бак оставили?

----------


## Avia M

Символ защитникам неба у березовой рощи на Красной площади требует ухода.
Горожане бьют тревогу – одна из достопримечательностей Новозыбкова — памятник военным летчикам  — сейчас находится не в лучшем состоянии, близком к бедственному. https://lyubimiigorod.ru/novozibkov/news/15139886

----------

